# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  was geschah heute vor x Jahren??

## schiene

Jeden Tag gibt es bestimmte histor.Ereignisse,interessante Geschehenisse,Geburts/Sterbedaten u.v.m.
Mal sehen ob wirs schaffen jeden Tag etwas zu finden.

*Was geschah heute am 28.9.xxxx in den letzen Jahrhunderten:*

1717: In Preußen wird die allgemeine Schulpflicht eingeführt

1905: wird Max Schmeling geboren

1976: Muhammad Ali gewinnt seinen Boxkampf und den Weltmeistertitel im Schwergewicht gegen Ken Norton im Yankee Stadium, Bronx, New York, durch einen Sieg nach Punkten.

1987: Die erste Folge von Raumschiff Enterprise"Das nächste Jahrhundert wird in den USA ausgestrahlt"

1994: Die estnische Fähre Estonia sinkt vor der Küste Finnlands auf der Überfahrt nach Stockholm, nachdem die Bugklappe auf hoher See aufgebrochen ist. Bei dem Unglück sterben 852 Menschen

----------


## wein4tler

Vor 1154 Jahren
Der 29. September 855. Kaiser Lothar I. stirbt im Kloster Prüm.
Kaiser Lothar I., ein Enkel Karls des Großen, hatte versucht, die Einheit des Reiches unter seiner Herrschaft aufrecht zu erhalten, war aber in den Auseinandersetzungen mit seinen Brüdern gescheitert, so daß ihm lediglich der Kaisertitel und die Machtbefugnis über das Mittelreich verblieben. Kurz vor seinem Tod teilte er dieses Mittelreich unter seine drei Söhne auf, wendete sich also völlig von dem ursprünglich vertretenen universalen Anspruch ab. Er trat als Mönch in die Abtei Prüm ein, die der Familie des Kaisers eng verbunden war und starb hier am 29. September 855. 

29.09.1399
vor 610 Jahren
Politik & Weltgeschehen: Englands König Richard II. wird von Henry of Bolingbroke, dem späteren König Heinrich IV., mit parlamentarischer Billigung gefangen genommen und wegen Willkürherrschaft zur Abdankung gezwungen.

29.09.1944
vor 65 Jahren
Politik & Weltgeschehen: Die deutsche Wehrmacht und die 16. SS-Panzergrenadier-Division „Reichsführer SS“ beginnen während des Zweiten Weltkriegs das Massaker von Marzabotto an italienischen Zivilisten, das bis zum 1. Oktober andauern wird.

29.09.1954
vor 55 Jahren
Wissenschaft & Technik: In Genf wird von zwölf europäischen Staaten die Europäische Organisation für Kernforschung (CERN) gegründet.

29.09.2004
vor 5 Jahren
Religion: Kurt Krenn, wegen der Vorgänge im Priesterseminar seiner Diözese in die Kritik geratener Bischof von Sankt Pölten, gibt gegenüber der österreichischen Tageszeitung Der Standard seinen Rücktritt auf Wunsch von Papst Johannes Paul II. bekannt.

----------


## wein4tler

am 30.September:
1949 Die Luftbrücke in das blockierte Berlin, die am 26. Juni 1948 eingerichtet worden war, endet. Ein letztes Flugzeug der US-Luftwaffe landet, eine Woche später stellen auch die Briten den Flugbetrieb ein. 

1946 Die hessische Landesversammlung verabschieden den historischen Hessischen Verfassungskompromiss. 1946 In den Nürnberger Prozessen (begannen am 20. November 1945 gegen die 24 Hauptkriegsverbrecher) werden die Urteile gegen ehemalige Nazi-Größen gesprochen: 22 mal die Todesstrafe, sieben Haftstrafen und drei Freisprüche.

1791 Die Oper Die Zauberflöte von Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart wird in Wien uraufgeführt.

1767 Das Lustspiel Minna von Barnhelm von Gotthold Ephraim Lessing wird in Hamburg uraufgeführt.

1681 Die freie Reichsstadt Straßburg wird von Truppen des französischen Königs Ludwig XIV. (der Sonnenkönig) besetzt, die Stadt bleibt von da an französisch.

1484 Das letzte große Ritterturnier auf deutschen Boden findet in Ingolstadt stadt.

1399 Heinrich IV. (1367-1413) wird nach der Absetzung von Richard II. zum König von England ernannt. Er ist Gründer des Hauses Lancaster.

----------


## wein4tler

1.Oktober:
1869 - Unter der Bezeichnung «Correspondenz-Karte» führt die österreichische Postverwaltung die erste Postkarte der Welt ein.

1903 - Der Berliner Glasinstrumentenmacher Reinhold Burger meldet die Thermoskanne zum Patent an, wenig später wird der Name geschützt.

1938 - Deutsche Truppen marschieren in das Sudetenland in der Tschechoslowakei ein.
Die dort ebenfalls wohnenden Tschechen sollen umgesiedelt werden.

1. Oktober 1949: Das Projekt Weltmacht China beginnt
Gleich nach der Gründung der Volksrepublik will Mao Tse Tung China zur Weltmacht umbauen. Doch erst 30 Jahre später legt sein Nachfolger die Grundlagen für den Erfolg des Riesenreichs. Heute ist China 60 Jahre Volksrepublik. 

1953 - Geburtstag von Klaus Wowereit (56), deutscher Politiker (SPD) und Jurist, Regierender Bürgermeister von Berlin seit 2001

1958 "Elvis" in Deutschland.
Nach seiner Grundausbildung wird der US-Rock'n'Roll-Star Elvis Presley im Rahmen seines Wehrdienstes nach Deutschland versetzt. Der Ort seiner Stationierung, das hessische Friedberg, wird zum Ziel vieler Fans.

1979 - Die USA übergeben den ersten Teil der Panama-Kanal-Zone an Panama.

1988 - Die Abgeordneten des Obersten Sowjet der UdSSR wählen den reformorientierten Parteichef Michail Gorbatschow in einer kurzfristig einberufenen Sondersitzung einstimmig zum neuen Staatsoberhaupt.

----------


## schiene

*01.10.2009*
Am 1.10.1949:
 Die Sowjetunion verurteilt die Gründung der Bundesrepublik als Bruch bestehender Verträge.

1949

Nummer 1 Hit > USA > Singles: Frankie Laine – That Lucky Old Sun   
[youtube:3mjrofae]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdLjJqWfTs4[/youtube:3mjrofae]

----------


## walter

331 v. Chr.: Alexander der Große besiegt den persischen Herrscher Dareios III. in der Schlacht von Gaugamela. Die Schlacht markiert das Ende des Perserreichs.

*1874: Im Rahmen des Kulturkampfes wird in Preußen durch Schaffung des staatlichen Standesamts die obligatorische Zivilehe eingeführt.
*

1982: Helmut Kohl löst Helmut Schmidt als Bundeskanzler durch ein konstruktives Misstrauensvotum ab.

1956: Die ARD beginnt mit der werktäglichen Ausstrahlung der bisher dreimal pro Woche ausgestrahlten Tagesschau

1988: Steffi Graf gewinnt bei den Olympischen Sommerspielen 1988 im Damentennis mit 6:3, 6:3 gegen Gabriela Sabatini nicht nur die Goldmedaille sondern in Kombination mit dem Grand Slam als erste Sportlerin den Golden Slam.

geboren
*1924: Jimmy Carter, 39. US-Präsident und Friedensnobelpreisträger
*1953: Klaus Wowereit, deutscher Politiker


gestorben
+ 1992: Gert Bastian, deutscher Bundeswehrgeneral und Politiker
+ 1992: Petra Kelly, deutsche Politikerin, Gründungsmitglied der Partei Die Grünen

----------


## Willi Wacker

01.10.1948

----------


## Willi Wacker

Am 23. Juni 1902 begann Albert Einstein am Eidgenössisches Amt für geistiges Eigentum in Bern seine Tätigkeit als technischer Experte III. Klasse. Da es über seine Zeit als Patentprüfer viele Seiten im Internet gibt, hier nur ein kleiner Überblick:
Wahrscheinlich von Einstein geprüfte schweizer Patente:
Pat.-Nr. 39561: Kiessortiermaschine
Pat.-Nr. 39619: Wetteranzeiger, der durch die Feuchtigkeit der Luft beeinflusst wird
Pat.-Nr. 39853: Elektrische Typenschiffchen-Schreibmaschine
Zusatz-Pat.-Nr. 39988 (zum Hauptpatent Nr. 38853): Wechselstromkollektormaschine mit Kurzschlussbürsten und diesen gegenüberliegenden Hilfsspulen zur Funkenvermeidung (Quelle: http://www.ip4all.ch /D/institut/i1094.shtm )
Einstein verließ 1909 das Amt und meldete später selbst einige Patente an, die meisten zusammen mit Dr. Leo Szilard (Szilard war auch ein Physik Genie, befasste sich in den 1940er-Jahren mit der amerikanischen Atombombe und den ersten Kernreaktoren.)
Einstein / Szilard Patente, Titel: Kältemaschinen: (Die "Kühlschrank Patente", Die AEG baute einen Kühlschrank nach dieser Erfindung, er ging aber nicht in Produktion.Quelle: Mitteilungen d. deut. Patentanwälte, Heft 4/5, 1994, Seite 112- 123, Peter Kurz, Die berühmtesten Patentprüfer-drei biografische Skizzen)
Schweiz, Nr. 140217
Deutschland: Patent Nummern: 554959, 555413, 556535, 561904, 562300, 563403.
USA, Nr. 1781541 (Refrigeration)

Einstein / Szilard Patent, Titel: Kompressor: Deutschland, Nr. 565614
Einstein / Szilard Patent, Titel: Elektromagnetische Vorrichtung zur Erzeugung einer oszillierenden Bewegung:
Deutschland, Nr. 562040
Einstein / Rudolf Goldschmidt, Titel: Vorrichtung, insbesondere für Schallwiedergabegeräte: Deutschland; Nr. 590783
Einstein / Gustav Bucky, Titel: Light intensity self-adjusting camera: USA, Nr. 2058562

Auch als Patentgutachter betätigte sich Einstein:
Z.B. Gutachten zum Patentstreit der "Deutschen Kabelwerke" gegen "Standard Telephones & Cables" betreffend die Patente 341678 und 390178. Oder, Gutachten betreffend das D.R.P. 269 498 der A.E.G., Berlin auf ein "Verfahren zur Herstellung von Wolframdrähten für Glühkörper elektrischer Glühlampen".
(Quelle: http://www.alberteinstein.info/db/ViewF ... older=35-4 )
Das Einstein Gutachten "Anschütz & Co. gegen Kreiselbau-GmbH" aus dem Jahr 1919 kann man lesen bei http://www.alberteinstein.info/PDFs/CP7 ... 90-195.pdf

----------


## schiene

*Am 02.10.xxxx*

1930: Henry Ford legt in Köln den Grundstein für ein Ford-Autowerk. 
1948: Die UdSSR beginnt in Sibirien mit dem Bau von Atomwaffen. 

02.10.1999
vor 10 Jahren Nummer 1 Hit > Italien > Singles: Lou Bega - Mambo No. 5
[youtube:3l3iivgn]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeqOLxRDsV8[/youtube:3l3iivgn]

02.10.1999 Nummer 1 Hit > Finnland > Alben: Rammstein - Reise, Reise 
[youtube:3l3iivgn]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AlaJWliO7o[/youtube:3l3iivgn]

----------


## schiene

02.10.1869 wurde Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi (genannt Mahatma Gandhi) in Porbandar geboren.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Nein, Willi - ein Schas ist die warme Luft die durch Blähungen verursacht mit weniger oder mehr lautem Ton den Darm verlässt. Der Darmwind heißt eben in Österreich "Schas". Scheiße ist ein festes bis  breiiges Produkt der Verdauung, das ebenfalls durch den Enddarm den menschlichen Körper verlässt.
> Wie sagte schon Moses:" Gepriesen sei der Herr, der Ein - und Ausgang hat erschaffen!"


...ich verstehe das schon , Weinler
aber " Schass " mit zwei - ss - und ...
wie soll man sich denn diese Darmwinde....möglicherweise mit einem lauten Knall.... in die Haare schmieren 
da müsste man ja ganz neue anatomische Gesetze erfinden....  :: ..... ::

----------


## wein4tler

Willi, was schmieren die sich hier in der Umgebung in die Haare, was angeblich "Schass" heißt? Ich weiß nur von Kokosmilch die genommen wird.
Ansonsten heißen die Mittel "Creme". Dann gibt es noch eine pflanzliche Pomade die man sich in die Haare schmiert.

----------


## frank_rt

> ...ich verstehe das schon , Weinler
> aber " Schass " mit zwei - ss - und ...
> wie soll man sich denn diese Darmwinde....möglicherweise mit einem lauten Knall.... in die Haare schmieren 
> da müsste man ja ganz neue anatomische Gesetze erfinden.... .....


und das alles geschah heute *was geschah heute vor x Jahren??* 
das sollte man der nachwelt überliefern.  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Willi, was schmieren die sich hier in der Umgebung in die Haare, was angeblich "Schass" heißt? Ich weiß nur von Kokosmilch die genommen wird.
> Ansonsten heißen die Mittel "Creme". Dann gibt es noch eine pflanzliche Pomade die man sich in die Haare schmiert.


...das hatte Rampo geschrieben - du kannst dir deine Schass in die Haare schmieren -
da ich nicht genau ermitteln konnte was er wirklich meint....  meine vermehrte Nachfrage  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Willi, dann musst Du Rampo fragen. ich vermute einen Rechtschreibfehler und er meinte die warme Luft.

----------


## wein4tler

*7. Februar:*

*1821:* Der amerikanische Robbenjäger John Davis betritt laut eigenen Angaben, die jedoch vielfach angezweifelt werden, als [B]erster Mensch antarktischen Boden.[/B Nach Davis ist die 74 km lange Davisküste in Grahamland (der nördliche Teil der Antarktischen Halbinsel) benannt. 

*1855:* Zwischen Russland und Japan wird der *Vertrag von Shimoda* geschlossen. Neben der Aufnahme diplomatischer Beziehungen und der Öffnung dreier japanischer Häfen für die Versorgung der russischen Flotte wird die gemeinsame Grenze bei den Kurilen festgelegt. Im Kurilenkonflikt spielt dieser Vertrag noch heute eine Rolle.

1935: Nach mehreren Jahren unterwegs in der Mongolei und der Wüste Gobi kommt die *Chinesisch-Schwedische Expedition* unter der Leitung von *Sven Hedin* auf der südlichen Route der Seidenstraße in Xi’an an.

*1942:* In Drakulici bei Banja Luka werden 2300 serbische Zivilisten, darunter 551 Kinder, von kroatischen Ustascha-Truppen innerhalb von 8 Stunden ermordet.

*1971*: In der Schweiz wird in einer Volksabstimmung bei einer Stimmbeteiligung von 58 % mit 66 % Ja-Stimmen *die Einführung des Stimm- und Wahlrechts für Frauen* auf Bundesebene gebilligt. In den Kantonen Freiburg, Zug, Schaffhausen und Aargau wird das Frauenstimmrecht in Kantons- und Gemeindeangelegenheiten von den Stimmbürgern ebenfalls angenommen.

*1986:* Nach dreimonatigen Protesten flieht der haitianische Diktator Baby Doc Jean-Claude Duvalier aus Haiti und geht ins Exil nach Frankreich.

*1992:* In Maastricht wird vom Europäischen Rat der *Vertrag von Maastricht* unterzeichnet. Darin wird die Europäische Union gegründet und deren „drei Säulen“ festgelegt, die Europäischen Gemeinschaften, die Gemeinsame Außen- und Sicherheitspolitik und die polizeiliche und justizielle Zusammenarbeit in Strafsachen.

Winke-deinem-Nachbarn-mit-allen-Fingern-Tag 2016 ist  der 7. Februar 2016 in der Welt.
Eine gute Gelegenheit, die Nachbarn mal wieder lebhaft zu grüßen. Einfach alle fünf Finger ausstrecken, lächeln, Hand heben und von Links nach Rechts und wieder zurück bewegen.

Hallo Frank_rt, Winke, winke.  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ja ja Winke Winke

----------


## Enrico

Mein Großvater meinte auch immer mal schaas, meines Erachtens aber mit langen a. Damit meinte er auch warme  Luft. Scheiß war scheiß, wurde aber nicht so genutzt, halt noch alte Erziehung.

----------


## schiene

*08.Februar*

Heute ist: Chinesisches Neujahrsfest 2016

"Am 08. Februar 2016 wird in China mit dem Chinesischen Neujahrsfest der wichtigste chinesische Feiertag begangen. Dieser Tag leitet nach dem chinesischen Lunisolarkalender das neue Jahr ein. Das Chinesische Neujahrsfest ist dennoch nicht mit dem kalendarischen Jahresbeginn in der Volksrepublik China sowie in Taiwan übereinstimmend, da dort inzwischen der auch in Deutschland angewandte gregorianische Kalender verwendet wird. Mögliche Termine für den Beginn des Chinesischen Neujahrsfestes sind die Tage zwischen dem 21. Januar und dem 21. Februar eines Jahres. 

 Das Chinesische Neujahrsfest wird vor allem in Ostasien und somit in China, Korea, Mongolei, Okinawa, Taiwan sowie Vietnam gefeiert. Die chinesische Bevölkerung feiert den Tag jedoch weltweit, beispielsweise in den chinesischen Vierteln größerer Städte, die als Chinatown bekannt sind. Der Tag ist ein typisches Familienfest, bei dem viele Chinesen auch weit entfernt lebende Verwandte besuchen. Nicht selten wird der gesamte Urlaubsanspruch eines Jahres zu diesem Zweck aufgespart, denn üblicherweise werden fünf bis acht Urlaubstage genommen. 

 Familien kommen spätestens am Vorabend des Neujahrsfestes zu einem Festessen zusammen, bei dem traditionell Hühnchen und Fisch serviert werden. Rote Umschläge mit Geldgeschenken werden an die Kinder verteilt. Zwischen 23 Uhr und Mitternacht wird das Haus verlassen, um nach der Rückkehr die Fenster zu öffnen und das Glück des neuen Jahres in Empfang zu nehmen. Das Feuerwerk setzt etwa ab 23 Uhr ein und dauert oft bis zum Morgen an. Zu Neujahr finden auch Drachen- und Löwentänze statt. 
Auch der Neujahrstag selbst wird mit der Familie begangen, mit der man sich bereits morgens trifft. Die Eltern werden mit einem Neujahrssegen sowie einem Kompliment begrüßt und danach werden erneut rote Umschläge verteilt: diesmal an die nicht-verheirateten Familienmitglieder. Christen besuchen am Chinesischen Neujahrsfest oft eine Messe, bei der sie vom Priester einen Segen in einem roten Umschlag erhalten. Danach wird den Ahnen gedacht und schließlich noch Freunde oder andere Verwandte besucht.
Generell beginnen die Vorbereitungen für das Chinesische Neujahrsfest etwa zwei Wochen vor dem eigentlichen Termin. In der Volksrepublik China umfasst das Chinesische Neujahresfest drei gesetzliche Feiertage, der Tradition nach jedoch fünfzehn Tage. Am 15. Tag des neuen Jahres, also vierzehn Tage nach dem Chinesischen Neujahrsfest, findet abschließend zu den Festivitäten das Laternenfest statt. Der Text "Chinesisches Neujahrsfest" wurde von www.kleiner-kalender.de entnommen.

*1815:* Der Wiener Kongress verabschiedet auf Drängen Großbritanniens eine Erklärung gegen den Sklavenhandel.

*1907:* Die USA übernehmen nach einer in Santo Domingo unterzeichneten Vereinbarung die Finanzkontrolle über die Dominikanische Republik. Das Land ist hoch verschuldet.

*1950:* Die Volkskammer der DDR bestätigt einstimmig den Beschluss des Politbüros der SED vom 24. Januar zur Gründung des Ministerium für Staatssicherheit (MfS) in der DDR.

*1971:* Südvietnamesische Bodentruppen starten die Operation Lam Son 719 im Vietnamkrieg. Mit einem Eindringen in das benachbarte Laos wollen sie Nachschubwege des Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfads lahmlegen und politisch Nordvietnam an den Verhandlungstisch zwingen.

----------


## schiene

*09.Februar*
Heute ist der Faschingsdienstag 2016
"Alle Narren und Jecken freuen sich 2016 am 09. Februar über den Faschingsdienstag. In Köln wird er Karnevalsdienstag, sonst aber auch Veilchendienstag genannt. Der Faschingsdienstag ist die Bezeichnung für den letzten der närrischen Feiertage, also den Tag zwischen Rosenmontag und Aschermittwoch. Als außerdem letzter Tag vor Beginn der Fastenzeit, kommt ihm in vielen Regionen eine besondere Bedeutung zu. Teilweise stellt er den Höhepunkt der Feiertage zur Fastnacht dar. Am Faschingsdienstag finden wie auch am Rosenmontag Fastnachtsumzüge statt. 

International ist der Faschingsdienstag auch als Mardi Gras oder Shrove Tuesday bekannt. Da er immer einen Tag vor Aschermittwoch stattfindet, wird er nach der Osterformel des beweglichen Osterfestes berechnet. Nach dieser Formel ist Aschermittwoch am 46. Tag vor Ostersonntag. Der frühestmögliche Termin für den Fastnachtsdienstag ist somit der 3. Februar, der spätestmögliche ist der 9. März. 

Rund um den Fastnachtsdienstag gibt es regionale Besonderheiten. Vielerorts finden etwa traditionelle Veilchendienstags-Umzüge statt. Der größte Umzug findet in Mönchengladbach am Niederrhein statt. In Köln und Umgebung haben sich seit den 1960er-Jahren Karnevalsumzüge am Karnevalsdienstag in den Vierteln und Vororten etabliert. In Mainz wird der Tag auch Schissmelledienstag genannt. Im Stadtteil Mombach findet an diesem Tag der letzte Umzug der Mainzer Fastnacht statt: der Schissmelledienstagszug. 

In Großbritannien, Nordamerika und in einigen anderen Regionen mit britischem Einfluss werden an diesem dort so genannten Pancake Day jede Menge Pfannkuchen verspeist. Darüber hinaus finden hier weitere Rituale rund um den Pfannkuchen statt, wie beispielsweise das Pfannkuchen-Wettrennen. In der Stadt Beckum in in Nordrhein-Westfalen ist der Faschingsdienstag als Klingeldienstag bekannt. Dieser Name stammt daher, dass früher die Kinder wie sonst zu Halloween an den Haustüren klingelten. Wie auch immer der Tag genannt wird, so sollten die Narren und Jecken ihn genießen - schließlich ist am Aschermittwoch alles vorbei und geht erst am 11.11. wieder los. Also auf ein letztes Mal: Alaaf, Helau und Ahoi! Der Text "Faschingsdienstag" wurde von www.kleiner-kalender.de entnommen.

*1775:* Die britische Regierung erklärt ihre nordamerikanische Kolonie Massachusetts zur abtrünnigen Provinz. Der Amerikanische Unabhängigkeitskrieg zieht herauf.

*1848:* Wegen Handgreiflichkeiten zwischen der Bevölkerung und der studentischen Leibgarde seiner Konkubine Lola Montez verfügt der bayerische König Ludwig I. die sofortige Schließung der Universität München und fordert alle Studenten zum Verlassen der Stadt auf. Dies löst tags darauf starke Proteste in der Stadt aus.

*1861:* Jefferson Davis wird von der verfassungsgebenden Versammlung zum Präsidenten der Konföderierten Staaten von Amerika gewählt.

*1900:* Der US-amerikanische Tennisspieler Dwight Filley Davis stiftet den nach ihm benannten Tennis-Davis-Cup.

*1964:* The Beatles haben ihren ersten Auftritt im US-Fernsehen. Mit fünf Liedern (All My Loving; Till There Was You; She Loves You; I Saw Her Standing There; I Want To Hold Your Hand) in der Ed Sullivan Show werden sie einem Millionenpublikum bekannt.

*1991:* Während der bislang letzten größeren Choleraepidemie weltweit ruft die peruanische Regierung den nationalen Notstand aus. Das kann ein Übergreifen der Epidemie auf Ecuador, Kolumbien, Mexiko und Nicaragua jedoch nicht verhindern. Von den rund 400.000 Erkrankten sterben schätzungsweise 12.000.

----------


## schiene

*10.Februar*

Heute ist der Regenschirm-Tag 2016

"Der Regenschirm-Tag wird veranstaltet am 10. Februar 2016. Der Regenschirm-Tag findet jedes Jahr statt, um an die Erfindung des Regenschirms zu erinnern. Ein Regenschirm ist ein alltäglicher Gebrauchsgegenstand; er soll vor Wettereinflüssen schützen und besteht aus einer Plane aus Nylon oder anderen Polyamiden, die auf Kiele gespannt ist und traditionell an einem langen lotrecht aufgesetzten Stiel in die Höhe gehalten wird. 
Zum Festhalten besitzt der normale Regenschirm einen Griff, meist in Form eines gekrümmten Spazierstock-Griffes oder eines Knaufs. So schützt der Regenschirm vor Niederschlägen, birgt aber bei stärkerem Wind stets die Gefahr des Überstülpens bzw. Umschlagens. (Mit Material von: Wikipedia Dieser Text wurde von www.kleiner-kalender.de entnommen."

*1828:* Beim Cape-Grim-Massaker im Nordwesten von Van Diemen’s Land ermorden vier Schäfer mit Musketen aus dem Hinterhalt 30 Aborigines vom Clan der Pennemukeer aus Cape Grim und werfen die Leichen von 60 Meter hohen Klippen ins Meer.

*1863:* Alanson Crane erhält in den Vereinigten Staaten ein Patent auf den von ihm erfundenen Feuerlöscher.

*1920:* Bei der Volksabstimmung in Schleswig entscheidet sich die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung Nordschleswigs für den Anschluss an Dänemark. Da der mittlere Landesteil nach einer anschließenden Volksabstimmung bei Deutschland verbleibt, wird Schleswig (auch Sønderjylland) in Nordschleswig (welches zwischen 1970 und 2007 das Sønderjyllands Amt bildete) und Südschleswig geteilt; die Clausen-Linie bildet seitdem die deutsch-dänische Staatsgrenze.

*1945:* Das deutsche Passagierschiff Steuben wird mit über 4.000 Flüchtlingen an Bord vor der pommerschen Ostseeküste von dem sowjetischen U-Boot S-13 torpediert und sinkt. Dabei kommen etwa 3.500 Menschen ums Leben.

*2008:* In Zürich werden aus dem Kunstmuseum Stiftung Sammlung E. G. Bührle insgesamt vier Gemälde der Maler Claude Monet, Vincent van Gogh, Edgar Degas und Paul Cézanne im Gesamtwert von 180 Millionen Schweizer Franken gestohlen. Acht Tage später findet die Polizei zwei Werke, der Verbleib der beiden anderen ist unklar.

----------


## schiene

*11.Januar*

Heute ist der Nationaltag der Erfinder

"Der Nationaltag der Erfinder wird am 11. Februar 2016 begangen. Bei diesem Tag handelt es sich um den US-amerikanischen Tag der Erfinder, der jährlich am Geburtstag von Thomas Alva Edison gefeiert wird. Er wurde am 11. Februar 1983 von US-Präsident Ronald Reagan ausgerufen. Allgemein gibt es international verschiedene Feiertage mit dem Namen "Tag der Erfinder". In Deutschland, Österreich und der Schweiz wird er beispielsweise jährlich am 9. November begangen. 
Der Tag der Erfinder soll dazu aufrufen, eigene Ideen umzusetzen und bestehende Lösungen zu optimieren. Weiterhin soll er an Erfinder der Vergangenheit erinnern und aktuelle Erfinder ehren. Zu den bekanntesten Erfindern zählt Edison: Seine wichtigsten Erfindungen machte er in den Bereichen des elektrischen Lichts, der Telekommunikation sowie den Medien für Ton und Bild. Insgesamt machte er über 2.000 Erfindungen, von denen er 1.093 in den USA patentieren ließ." 
Dieser Text wurde von www.kleiner-kalender.de entnommen.

*1826:* Die University of London entsteht als Alternative zu den religiös geprägten Universitäten von Oxford und Cambridge.

*1963:* Die Beatles nehmen zwischen 10:30 und 23:00 Uhr ihr gesamtes erstes Album Please Please Me auf.

*1990:* Michail Gorbatschow stimmt bei einem Besuch Helmut Kohls zu, dass Deutschland sich wiedervereinigen dürfe.
*
1991:* Aufgrund des Zweiten Golfkriegs wird der Kölner Rosenmontagszug offiziell abgesagt.

----------


## schiene

*12.Februar*

Heute ist der internationaler Darwin-Tag 2016

"Der Darwin-Tag ist ein weltweit gefeierter Gedenktag und wird jährlich am 12. Februar, dem Geburtstag Charles Darwins, begangen. Der Darwin-Tag versteht sich als Hommage an Darwins Beitrag zur Wissenschaft. Er soll der Öffentlichkeit auch generell die Naturwissenschaften näherbringen ("promote public education about science") und die Naturwissenschaften und die Menschheit feiern.
Der erste Darwin-Tag wurde am 22. April 1995 an der Universität Stanford begangen, als Donald Johanson, der Entdecker von Lucy, einen Vortrag über Darwin und den Ursprung des Menschen hielt. In den Folgejahren wurde die Veranstaltung am oder um den 12. Februar abgehalten, weitere Universitäten folgten mit ähnlichen Veranstaltungen. Der Darwin Day wird vor allem an Universitäten sowie von Atheisten als Gegenbewegung zum Kreationismus begangen. Die einzelnen Veranstaltungen werden unabhängig organisiert und können auf der Webseite von Darwin Day Celebration gelistet werden. 2007 gab es 850 Veranstaltungen zum Darwin-Tag. 
Charles Robert Darwin (geb. 1809 in Shrewsbury; gest. 1882 in Downe) war ein britischer Naturforscher. Er gilt wegen seiner wesentlichen Beiträge zur Evolutionstheorie als einer der bedeutendsten Naturwissenschaftler. Heute stellt die von Darwin begründete und seitdem ständig weiterentwickelte Evolutionstheorie für die Biologie das grundlegende Paradigma dar: Durch sie werden alle biologischen Teildisziplinen, wie Zoologie, Botanik, Verhaltensforschung, Embryologie und Genetik, "unter einem einheitlichen Dach" versammelt. (Quelle: Wikipedia, Lizenz: CC-A/SA) Der Text "Internationaler Darwin-Tag" wurde von www.kleiner-kalender.de entnommen."

*1818:* Chile proklamiert seine Unabhängigkeit von Spanien.

*1884:* Lewis Edson Waterman erhält das US-Patent Nummer 293545 auf den von ihm erfundenen Füllfederhalter.

*1908:* In New York startet das Große Rennen rund um die Welt nach Paris. Teilnehmer an dem bekannten Automobilrennen sind unter anderem der Deutsche Hans Koeppen und der Amerikaner George Schuster. Das Rennen dauert bis Ende Juli und führt durch ganz Amerika, Asien und Europa.

*1941:* In London wird ein Polizist als erster Patient mit Penicillin behandelt.

*1971:* Bhutan bekommt die volle Souveränität von Indien.

----------


## schiene

*13.Februar*

Heute ist der Ändere-deinen-Namen-Tag 2016  {+ 

"Den Ändere-deinen-Namen-Tag am 13. Februar 2016 darf man als Anlass nehmen, um sich mit einem anderen Vornamen ansprechen zu lassen. Eingeführt wurde der Aktionstag im Jahr 1987 in den USA, wo er als "Get A Different Name Day" bekannt ist. Mit dem Tag will man insbesondere denjenigen, die sich mit ihren Namen gestraft fühlen, wenigstens einmal im Jahr Erleichterung geben. 
Juristisch valide Namenswechsel regelt übrigens in Deutschland das Namensrecht. Unter ihm wird die Gesamtheit der Vorschriften verstanden, die regeln, welchen Namen eine Person zu führen berechtigt ist und die die Voraussetzungen einer bürgerlichen oder öffentlich-rechtlichen Namensänderung festlegen. Die Regelungen dazu stehen insbesondere im Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuch.
Nach der Geburt eines Kindes wird dessen Vorname von den Eltern bestimmt. In Deutschland gibt es bestimmte Richtlinien für die Namensgebung: Der Vorname muss als solcher erkennbar sein; er muss nicht eindeutig männlich oder weiblich sein; er darf dem Kindeswohl nicht schaden, indem er das Kind lächerlich machen oder eine Verbindung "zum Bösen" herstellen würde, wie zum Beispiel durch die Namensgebung Judas oder Kain. 
Der Vorname darf das religiöse Empfinden der Mitmenschen nicht verletzen. Er darf außerdem kein Orts- oder Markenname sein; er darf kein Familienname sein. Der Vorname darf weiterhin kein Titel wie Lord oder Prinzessin sein, er muss innerhalb eines Monats nach der Geburt festgelegt werden und kann nicht rechtlich geschützt werden (um ihn auf diese Weise als einzigartig zu erhalten).
In Deutschland besteht in Ausnahmefällen die Möglichkeit, seinen Vornamen im Nachhinein ändern zu lassen. Dies fällt in den Zuständigkeitsbereich der Namenänderungsbehörde, die entweder beim Standesamt, der Kreisverwaltung oder beim Ordnungsamt angesiedelt ist. Damit der Vorname geändert werden kann, müssen bestimmte Kriterien erfüllt sein. Zum Beispiel können ausländische Vornamen nach der Einbürgerung eingedeutscht werden, oder falls dies nicht möglich ist, neue Vornamen gewählt werden. 
Außerdem gibt es die Möglichkeit, den Vornamen ändern zu lassen, wenn jemand schon immer anders genannt wurde und sich mit seinem exotischen Vornamen nicht abfinden kann. Des Weiteren können transsexuelle Menschen nach dem Transsexuellengesetz ihren Vornamen ändern lassen, so dass er dem gefühlten Geschlecht entspricht. (Mit Material von: Wikipedia) Der Text "Ändere-deinen-Namen-Tag" wurde von www.kleiner-kalender.de entnommen.

*1866:* Die James-Younger-Gang um Jesse und Frank James begeht mit dem Überfall auf die Clay County Savings Association in Liberty (Missouri) den ersten Banküberfall in den Vereinigten Staaten nach dem Bürgerkrieg.

*1883:* Die Deutsche Reichsbank richtet in den größeren Städten Deutschlands Abrechnungsstellen ein, um den Banken den Ausgleich ihrer gegenseitigen Forderungen zu erleichtern.
*
1895:* Die Brüder Lumière lassen in Paris ihren Cinématographe patentieren.

*1948:* Die Vereine Kölner BC und Köln-Sülz 07 fusionieren zum 1. FC Köln.
*
1969:* Die erste Herztransplantation in Deutschland wird unter Leitung von Rudolf Zenker in München durchgeführt. Aufgrund des vorgeschädigten Spenderherzes überlebt der Patient nur 27 Stunden.

----------


## schiene

*16.Februar*
Heute ist der Tag der Mandel 2016

"Der Tag der Mandel wird gefeiert am 16. Februar 2016. Man unterscheidet zwischen der süßen Mandel und der bitteren Mandel. Süße Mandeln haben eine zimtbraune, raue Haut. Das Abziehen dieser Haut wird durch Überbrühen der Mandeln mit kochendem Wasser erleichtert. Mandeln werden zum Rohgenuss, für Mehlspeisen, zum Dekorieren, zum Füllen von Oliven und zur Herstellung von gebrannten Mandeln, Likören und Marzipan verwendet. Bittere Mandeln sind zum Rohgenuss nicht geeignet, da sie Amygdalin, ein blausäureerzeugendes Glykosid, enthalten.
Der Mandelbaum ist eine Pflanzenart aus der Gattung Prunus in der Familie der Rosengewächse. Seine Steinfrucht, das essbare Nährfleisch des Pflanzenkeimlings, die Mandel, wird vom Menschen in vielfältiger Weise, vor allem als Nahrungsmittel und als Kosmetikum, genutzt. Steinfrüchte sind Schließfrüchte, bei denen der Samen von einem verholzten Kern umschlossen ist.
Epidemiologische Studien weisen darauf hin, dass der regelmäßige Verzehr von Mandeln und Nüssen dazu beitragen kann, die Mortalität aufgrund von Herz-Kreislauf-Erkrankungen zu senken. So kann der Genuss von nur 20g Mandeln täglich das Risiko einer Herzkrankheit halbieren; außerdem sind sie für ihre cholesterinsenkende Wirkung bekannt. Zusätzlich enthalten Mandeln einen erhöhten Anteil an Folsäure, welche vor allem in der Schwangerschaft sehr wichtig ist. (Mit Material von: Wikipedia) Der Text "Tag der Mandel" wurde von www.kleiner-kalender.de entnommen."

*1525:* 25 zu Memmingen gehörende Dörfer begehren wegen ihrer wirtschaftlichen, sozialen und religiösen Umstände auf und verlangen von der Reichsstadt und dem Schwäbischen Bund Verbesserungen. Ihre Forderungen bringen die Bauern kurz darauf in den Zwölf Artikeln vor. Sie werden während des Deutschen Bauernkriegs in Drucken weit verbreitet und zählen zu den ersten Erklärungen von Menschen- und Freiheitsrechten der Welt.

*1871:* Im Deutsch-Französischen Krieg enden die letzten militärischen Operationen. Nach 108 Tagen Belagerung wird die ostfranzösische Stadt Belfort den deutschen Truppen übergeben.

*1918:* Litauen erklärt seine Unabhängigkeit sowohl von Deutschland als auch von Russland.

*1923:* Erstmals wird in Deutschland ein gesondertes Jugendstrafrecht eingerichtet: Das von Gustav Radbruch entworfene erste deutsche Jugendgerichtsgesetz (RJGG) wird erlassen.

----------


## schiene

*17.Februar*

Heute ist der "Tag der grundlosen Nettigkeiten"  

Der Tag der grundlosen Nettigkeiten wird am 17. Februar 2016 begangen. Dieser Tag ist ein inoffizieller Feiertag in den USA. Mit ihm sollen Handlungen der Güte beziehungsweise Handlungen der Nettigkeit gefördert werden. Er ist nicht mit dem von Marshall Gray, Josh de Jong und Megan Singleton ins Leben gerufene "Tag der grundlosen Nettigkeiten in Neuseeland" am 1. September eines Jahres zu verwechseln. 
Als Güte wird eine freundliche und wohlwollende Einstellung Anderen gegenüber bezeichnet. Um den Tag der grundlosen Nettigkeiten zu feiern, können beispielsweise folgende Handlungen umgesetzt werden: Den Arbeitskollegen einen Kuchen mitbringen, einem Obdachlosen Essen bringen, einem Lehrer schreiben, der früher einen besonderen Einfluss auf das eigene Leben hatte, ein Buch in der Öffentlichkeit liegen lassen, beim Einkaufen jemanden vorlassen, Gegenstände verschenken. Dieser Text wurde von www.kleiner-kalender.de entnommen.

*1164:* Bei der Julianenflut, der ersten überlieferten Sturmflut an der deutschen Nordseeküste, bildet sich eine Vorstufe des Jadebusens, es gibt 20.000 Tote.

*1864:* Das konföderierte U-Boot Hunley ist im Amerikanischen Bürgerkrieg das erste U-Boot der Welt, das mit einem Spierentorpedo ein gegnerisches Schiff, die Housatonic, versenkt. Bei der Aktion geht die Hunley jedoch selbst verloren.

*1900:* Wilhelm II. erklärt die westlichen Samoainseln zum „deutschen Schutzgebiet“

*1979:* Mit dem Einmarsch chinesischer Truppen in Vietnam wegen dessen Einmarsch in Kambodscha und zu großer Nähe zu Moskau beginnt der Chinesisch-Vietnamesische Krieg.

----------


## frank_rt

nur für uns schiene. wegen dem nettigkeitstag.

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :cool:

----------


## schiene

@frank,duuuuuuuuuuuu bist ja sowas von nett   :: 

*18.Februar*
Heute ist der Nationaltag der Batterie 2016

"Der Nationaltag der Batterie wird veranstaltet am 18. Februar 2016. Am Nationaltag der Batterie soll der Batterie gedacht werden, die im Alltag ein nützliches Hilfsmittel darstellt. Zur Feier des Tages können heute auch gerne mal wieder ein paar Batterien aufgeladen werden! 
Gerätebatterien dienen zur Stromversorgung kleiner, meist tragbarer Geräte, etwa in Taschenlampen oder Mobiltelefonen. Besonders kleine Ausführungen z. B. für Quarzuhren werden als Knopfzellen bezeichnet. 
Batterien gehören nicht in den haushaltsüblichen Restmüllbehälter oder in die Umwelt, da sie umweltschädliche und zudem erneut nutzbare wertvolle Rohstoffe enthalten, die das Batterierecycling für entsprechende Unternehmen wirtschaftlich attraktiv machen. 
Kleine Batterien können in Deutschland in Einzelhandelsgeschäfte zurückgebracht werden, wenn diese auch Batterien verkaufen. Zu diesem Zweck müssen dort Sammelbehälter aufgestellt sein. Für Starterbatterien existiert in Deutschland ein Pfandsystem. (Mit Material von: Wikipe Der Text "Nationaltag der Batterie" wurde von www.kleiner-kalender.de entnommen."

*1587:* Die wegen ihrer Verwicklung in die Babington-Verschwörung des Jahres 1586 verurteilte schottische Königin Maria Stuart wird nach insgesamt 19-jähriger Gefangenschaft in Fotheringhay Castle in England hingerichtet.

*1853:* Der ungarische Schneidergeselle Janos Libényi verübt ein Attentat auf Kaiser Franz Joseph in Wien, das aber vom kaiserlichen Adjutanten Maximilian Karl Lamoral O’Donnell und dem Fleischhauer Josef Ettenreich vereitelt wird.

*1869:* Die erste Eisenbahnstrecke in Griechenland wird eröffnet. Sie führt von Athen nach Piräus.

*1952:* Griechenland und die Türkei werden Mitglieder des Militärbündnisses NATO.

*2006:* The Rolling Stones spielen auf ihrer A Bigger Bang-Tour das bisher größte Konzert aller Zeiten vor rund 1,2 Millionen Menschen an der Copacabana in Rio de Janeiro.

----------


## schiene

*19.Februar*

Heute ist der: Tag der Minzschokolade

"Der 19. Februar 2016 ist nicht jedermanns Geschmack: an diesem Tag wird von Fans die Minzschokolade gefeiert. Initiiert wurde das Event im Jahr 2003 durch die National Confestioners Association als "Chocolate Mint Day". Die korrekte Durchfürung des Tags der Minzschokolade ist denkbar einfach: 1. Minzschokolade essen, 2. seine Diät erst am 20. Februar beginnen. 
Minzschokolade ist Schokolade, die eine Pfefferminzfüllung hat oder mit Pfefferminzaroma versetzt ist. Minzschokolade gibt es in verschiedenen Variationen. Bekannt sind vor allem Schokoladen, die eine Zuckercreme mit Pfefferminz-Geschmack enthalten - z.B. quadratische Täfelchen aus Bitterschokolade gefüllt mit Pfefferminzcreme. Typisch für Minzschokolade ist ein hoher Kakaoanteil, sodass häufig Bitter- bzw. Herrenschokolade für die Herstellung verwendet wird. 
Einige Studien kommen zu dem Ergebnis, dass der Verzehr von Bitterschokolade auf Grund ihres hohen Gehalts von Flavonoiden wie Epicatechin das Herzkreislaufsystem schützt. Darüber hinaus senkt der Konsum von dunkler Schokolade den Blutdruck. Vor diesem Hintergrund lässt sich deshalb am Tag der Minzschokolade nur eines sagen: Guten Appetit! (Mit Material von: Wikipedia) Der Text "Tag der Minzschokolade" wurde von www.kleiner-kalender.de entnommen."

*1803:* Napoleon unterzeichnet die Mediationsakte – eine neue Schweizer Verfassung und Gebietsaufteilung nach dem Scheitern der Helvetischen Republik.

*1845:* Die Republik Texas wird mit Zustimmung ihrer Bevölkerung von den USA annektiert. Der US-Kongress billigt diesen Akt nachträglich am 1. März.
*
1919:* Marie Juchacz hält vor der Weimarer Nationalversammlung als erste Frau in einem deutschen Parlament eine Rede.
*
1958:* In Marburg führt Rudolf Zenker die erste Operation am offenen Herzen mit Hilfe einer Herz-Lungen-Maschine in Deutschland durch.

----------


## wein4tler

Minzschokolade schmeckt mir genauso wenig wie Minzsoße. Das können sich die Engländer gerne selber behalten.

----------


## schiene

*20.Februar*

Heute ist der:Liebe-Dein-Haustier-Tag

"Der Liebe-Dein-Haustier-Tag findet statt am 20. Februar 2016. Wer sein Haustier liebt, sollte heute besonders viel Zeit mit ihm verbringen. Mögliche Ideen, wie man seinem Haustier zeigen kann, wie sehr man es liebt sind: Ihm neues Spielzeug schenken, ihm besonders viel Aufmerksamkeit schenken oder es mit besonderen Leckerbissen verwöhnen. 
Haustiere sind Tiere, die vom Menschen aus verschiedenen Motiven meist in der Wohnung oder in sonstigem engen Kontakt mit ihm gehalten werden. Motive für die Haltung von Heimtieren können sein: Freude am Tier, Zierde, Interesse an Verhaltensweisen oder Züchtung der Tiere, Ersatz für Sozialpartner oder Spielgefährte für Kinder. 
Tierhaltung bezeichnet die eigenverantwortliche Sorge des Menschen für ein Tier, über das er die tatsächliche oder rechtliche Verfügungsgewalt hat. Kernaspekte der Tierhaltung sind die Ernährung, Pflege und Unterbringung des Tieres. Man unterscheidet im Wesentlichen die Haltung von Nutztieren, Heimtieren und Wildtieren. Der Text "Liebe-Dein-Haustier-Tag" wurde von www.kleiner-kalender.de entnommen."

*1810:* Der Tiroler Wirt Andreas Hofer, Freiheitskämpfer gegen das napoleonische Frankreich und das mit ihm verbündete Bayern, wird in Mantua nach einem Kriegsgerichtsurteil erschossen. Das Ereignis findet später seinen Niederschlag in der Tiroler Landeshymne.

*1811:* Österreich erleidet einen Staatsbankrott. Das umlaufende Papiergeld wird aufgrund eines Finanzpatents von Kaiser Franz I. nur noch zu einem Fünftel seines Werts umgetauscht.

*1926*: In Berlin wird die erste Grüne Woche als Verbindung der traditionellen Wintertagung der Deutschen Landwirtschafts-Gesellschaft in Berlin mit einer landwirtschaftlichen Ausstellung eröffnet. Die Messe dauert bis zum 28. Februar.

*1935:* Die Zollgrenze zwischen dem Saarland und dem Deutschen Reich wird aufgehoben.

*1938:* Die Schweizer beschließen in einer Volksabstimmung, Rätoromanisch als vierte Nationalsprache anzuerkennen.

----------


## schiene

*23.Februar*

Heute ist der: Curling-ist-cool-Tag   :: 

"Der Curling-ist-cool-Tag findet statt am 23. Februar 2016. Curling ist eine auf dem Eis gespielte Wintersportart, die dem Eisstockschießen ähnelt und Parallelen zu den Kugelsportarten Boule-Spiel und Boccia aufweist. Zwei Mannschaften zu je vier Spielern versuchen, ihre Curlingsteine näher an den Mittelpunkt eines Zielkreises auf einer Eisbahn zu spielen als die gegnerische Mannschaft.
Eisstocksport bzw. Stocksport ist eine Sportart, die vor allem im Alpenraum verbreitet ist und eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit Curling hat. Dennoch hat der Stocksport seinen eigenen Schwerpunkt, der als unabhängig vom Curling anzusehen ist. Eisstockschießen ist ein alter Volkssport und historisch gesehen dem Brauchtum zuzurechnen, das sich nur in Gegenden mit zufrierenden Gewässern verbreitete und nur im Winter gespielt wurde.
Curling ist besonders in Kanada, Schottland, Skandinavien und der Schweiz sehr populär und wird wegen der vielen taktischen Raffinessen auch als Schach auf dem Eis bezeichnet. Es gehört zu den Präzisionssportarten. So werden verschiedene Sportarten bezeichnet, bei denen ein vorgegebenes Ziel mit einem Gegenstand möglichst präzise getroffen werden muss. Falls sie ohne feste Regeln gespielt werden, werden sie auch als Geschicklichkeitsspiele bezeichnet. (Mit Material von: Wikipedia) Der Text "Curling-ist-cool-Tag" wurde von www.kleiner-kalender.de entnommen."

*1668:* Der Leopoldinische Trakt der Wiener Hofburg fällt einem Großbrand zum Opfer und brennt bis auf die Grundmauern nieder. Die kaiserliche Familie kann sich vor den Flammen retten.

*1763:* Unter der Führung des Haussklaven Cuffy beginnt in der niederländischen Kolonie Berbice im heutigen Guyana in Südamerika ein Sklavenaufstand.

*1865:* Der Badische Schulstreit über die Abschaffung des kirchlichen Aufsichtsrechts an Volksschulen gipfelt im Mannheimer Kasinosturm gegen die katholische Kasinobewegung.

*1893:* Rudolf Diesel erhält ein Patent auf „Arbeitsverfahren und Ausführungsart für Verbrennungskraftmaschinen“, heute bekannt als Dieselmotor.

*1982:* Bei einer Volksabstimmung in Grönland entscheidet sich die Mehrheit der Wähler gegen den Verbleib in der Europäischen Gemeinschaft; der Austritt wird am 1. Januar 1985 vollzogen.

----------


## schiene

*24.Februar*

Heute ist der:Nationaltag der Tortilla Chips

"Der Nationaltag der Tortilla Chips wird am 24. Februar 2016 begangen. Dieser Tag eignet sich perfekt für ein Zusammentreffen mit Freunden und Bekannten, bei dem jede Menge Tortilla-Chips serviert werden. Diese Chips sind auch als Mais-Chips bekannt. Es handelt sich um ein meist dreieckig geformtes, frittiertes Maismehl-Salzgebäck. Im Gegensatz zu Kartoffelchips werden sie aus einer Tortilla hergestellt, also aus einem mexikanischen Fladenbrot. 
Nicht nur am Nationaltag der Tortilla Chips werden diese Chips üblicherweise mit Käse, Saucen oder Dips gegessen. In diesem Fall wird nicht mehr von Chips, sondern von Nachos gesprochen. Guacamole - ein Avocado-Dip - wird oft zu den Tortilla-Chips serviert. Dieser Text wurde von www.kleiner-kalender.de entnommen."

*1821:* Im Mexikanischen Unabhängigkeitskrieg verkünden Agustín de Iturbide und Vicente Guerrero den Plan von Iguala, in dem die Idee eines unabhängigen, katholischen und vereinigten Mexiko formuliert wird.

*1920:* Die Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei (NSDAP) geht durch Umbenennung aus der Deutschen Arbeiterpartei hervor. Am gleichen Tag verkündet Adolf Hitler im Münchner Hofbräuhaus das von ihm, Anton Drexler und Gottfried Feder verfasste 25-Punkte-Programm, mit dem unter anderem der Aufbau eines totalitären Staates gefordert wird.

*1991:* Die Armee der Vereinigten Staaten beginnt im Zweiten Golfkrieg mit dem Bodenkrieg der Operation Desert Storm.

*2005:* Ein Großteil der berühmten Formation Wissower Klinken an der Jasmunder Kreideküste der Insel Rügen stürzt in die Ostsee.

----------


## schiene

*25.Februar*

Heute ist der :Tag der Schachtelsätze
"Der Tag der Schachtelsätze wird, im Jahr 2016, im Monat Februar, am 25. Tag dieses Monats, veranstaltet. Initiiert wurde der Tag von Bastian Melnyk. Mit dem Schachtelsatz, der auch als Hypotaxe bekannt ist, wird die Unterordnung von Nebensätzen unter Hauptsätze bezeichnet, zu deren Verknüpfung oft Konjunktionen verwendet werden. Bei der Verwendung von Schachtelsätzen, wie sie zum einfachen Verständnis besser nicht eingesetzt werden, werden Situationen oder Themen komplex, aber teils auch sehr detailliert, dargestellt. Besonders durch Heinrich von Kleists Schachtelsätze wurde dieser Stil bekannt, der auch von Thomas Mann angewandt wurde. Der Tag der Schachtelsätze eignet sich ideal, um verwirrende, aber vielleicht auch lustige, Schachtelsätze zu bilden. Dieser Text wurde von www.kleiner-kalender.de entnommen."

*1793:* George Washington hält das erste Kabinettstreffen eines Präsidenten der Vereinigten Staaten ab.

*1837:* Thomas Davenport erhält das weltweit erste Patent auf einen Elektromotor.

*1923:* Französische Truppen beenden die Existenz der Mikronation Freistaat Flaschenhals.

*1944:* Die Royal Air Force zerstört durch schweres Bombardement fast die komplette Innenstadt von Augsburg.

*1969:* Am Jahrestag der kommunistischen Machtübernahme in der Tschechoslowakei zündet sich der Student Jan Zajíc aus Protest gegen die Niederschlagung des Prager Frühlings als „2. lebende Fackel“ nach Jan Palach auf dem Prager Wenzelsplatz selbst an. Er stirbt innerhalb weniger Minuten.

----------


## wein4tler

Als *Freistaat Flaschenhals* wurde ein schmales Gebiet zwischen dem Rhein und dem unbesetzten Teil der preußischen Provinz Hessen-Nassau bezeichnet, das nach Ende des Ersten Weltkriegs vom 10. Januar 1919 bis zum 25. Februar 1923 bei der alliierten Rheinlandbesetzung unbesetzt blieb.
Zwischen dem US-amerikanischen Brückenkopf von Koblenz und dem französischen Brückenkopf bei Mainz, die jeweils einen Radius von 30 km hatten, blieb aufgrund eines Berechnungsfehlers der Alliierten ein schmaler Streifen unbesetzt. Dieser Streifen lag zwischen dem Rheintal und Limburg an der Lahn.
Die Region beherbergte 17.363 Einwohner in den Orten Lorch, Kaub, Lorchhausen, Sauerthal, Ransel, Wollmerschied, Welterod, Zorn, Strüth, Egenroth und Laufenselden.
Die Versorgung der Region war schwierig. Alle vorhandenen Straßen- und Eisenbahnverbindungen führten in die US-amerikanische oder französische Zone. Die durchfahrenden Eisenbahnen hielten nicht mehr in der Region. Auch eine Versorgung über den Rhein oder die Luft war nicht möglich. Güter konnten daher nur durch Schmuggel in die Region hinein- und aus der Region herausgebracht werden. Einmal wurde ein mit Kohle beladener französischer Zug aus Rüdesheim entführt und zum Flaschenhals gebracht, wo die Kohle zum Heizen unter die Bevölkerung verteilt wurde.
Nach vier Jahren seiner Existenz wurde der „Freistaat Flaschenhals“ am 25. Februar 1923, wenige Tage nach der Ruhrbesetzung, von marokkanischen Hilfstruppen der französischen Armee besetzt.
Heute wird die Bezeichnung Freistaat Flaschenhals zur Tourismusförderung der Region verwendet. Zu diesem Zweck wurde 1994 die „Freistaat-Flaschenhals-Initiative“ von Winzern und Gastronomen gegründet. Ihre Mitglieder versehen seither Weine, Winzersekte und Edelbrände mit dem Siegel der Initiative.

----------


## schiene

*26.Februar*

Heute ist der: Erzähle-ein-Märchen-Tag

"Der Erzähle-ein-Märchen-Tag wird gefeiert am 26. Februar 2016. Heute soll man sich gegenseitig Märchen vorlesen oder erzählen. Natürlich kann man auch für sich alleine ein Märchen lesen. Märchen sind Prosatexte, die von wundersamen Begebenheiten erzählen. Sie sind eine bedeutsame und sehr alte Textgattung in der mündlichen Überlieferung und treten in allen Kulturkreisen auf. In Deutschland wurde der Begriff Märchen insbesondere durch die Sammlung der Brüder Grimm geprägt."
Charakteristisch für Märchen ist unter anderem das Erscheinen phantastischer Elemente in Form von sprechenden und wie Menschen handelnden Tieren, von Zaubereien mit Hilfe von Hexen oder Zauberern, von Riesen und Zwergen, Geistern und Fabeltieren (z. B. Drachen). Märchen sind frei erfunden und ihre Handlung ist weder zeitlich noch örtlich festgelegt. 
Brüder Grimm ist die gemeinsame Bezeichnung für die Brüder Jacob und Wilhelm Grimm, die als Sprachwissenschaftler und Sammler von Märchen (Grimms Märchen) bekannt sind. Grimms Märchen nennt man die berühmte Sammlung Kinder- und Hausmärchen, welche die Gebrüder Grimm von 1812 bis 1858 herausgaben. Sie waren ursprünglich nicht nur für Kinder gedacht, sondern entstanden vor allem aus volkskundlichem Interesse und erhielten entsprechende märchenkundliche Kommentare. (Mit Material von: Wikipedia) Der Text "Erzähle-ein-Märchen-Tag" wurde von www.kleiner-kalender.de entnommen.

*1797:* Die Bank von England wird von ihrer Verpflichtung befreit, ihre Banknoten gegen Gold einzutauschen; die bank-restriction beginnt und wird bis 1821 anhalten.

*1815:* Napoleon Bonaparte verlässt seinen Verbannungsort auf Elba und macht sich auf den Weg nach Frankreich, um dort neuerlich die Herrschaft anzutreten.

*1870:* Hanseatische Kaufleute, Merchant Banker und Privatbankiers, unter anderem M.M.Warburg & CO, gründen in Hamburg die Commerz- und Disconto-Bank, die heutige Commerzbank.

*1885:* Die Berliner Afrikakonferenz bestätigt den Kongo-Freistaat als Privatbesitz der Kongogesellschaft und damit Leopolds II. von Belgien und regelt die Kolonialisierung Afrikas. Die Flüsse Niger und Kongo werden für die Schifffahrt 
freigegeben und das Verbot des Sklavenhandels wird international festgelegt.

----------


## schiene

*27.Februar*

Heute ist der:Kinderspiel-Tag 

"Der Kinderspiel-Tag findet am 27. Februar 2016 statt. Es ist einfach, diesen Tag zu feiern, denn alles ist auf einmal ein Kinderspiel. Reifen wechseln, Schrank aufbauen, Kurvendiskussion in Mathe: Alles kein Problem - alles ein Kinderspiel. An diesem Tag wird nicht nachgedacht, nicht gejammert und es gibt kein Selbstmitleid. Alles wird einfach gemacht und geht dabei leicht von der Hand. Ein Kinderspiel ist eine Sache, die sehr einfach zu verstehen oder zu handhaben ist. Dieser Text wurde von www.kleiner-kalender.de entnommen."

*1844:* Der spanische Teil der Karibikinsel Hispaniola, Santo Domingo, wird unter dem Namen Dominikanische Republik 
unabhängig von Haiti.

*1885:* Der deutsche Kaiser Wilhelm I. unterzeichnet für getätigte und zukünftige Gebietserwerbungen der Gesellschaft für deutsche Kolonisation in Ostafrika einen Schutzbrief.
*
1925:* Im Münchner Bürgerbräukeller wird die NSDAP neu gegründet und deutschlandweit organisiert. Adolf Hitler hat seinen ersten Auftritt nach seiner Haft.

*1992:* Der österreichische Schriftsteller und Kriminelle Jack Unterweger wird in Miami von FBI-Beamten festgenommen. Er wird wegen Verdachts mehrfach begangener Morde gesucht.

----------


## schiene

*28.Februar*

Heute ist der Floristik-Tag
"Der Floristik-Tag findet statt am 28. Februar 2016. Dieser Tag wird zum Beispiel durch das Schaffen von Blumenarrangements oder das Zeichnen von Bildern mit floralen Mustern gefeiert. Floristik ist die handwerkliche und künstlerische Gestaltung von Blumen- und Pflanzenschmuck. Die Bezeichnung ist abgeleitet vom lateinischen Namen Flora, der römischen Göttin der Blumen und Jugend.
Die Blumenbinderei, heute als „Floristik“ bezeichnet, ist eng mit jahrhundertealten Traditionen verbunden. So ist es im europäischen Kulturkreis üblich, Trauerhallen und Gräber mit Kränzen und Blumengebinden zu schmücken. Blumen werden insbesondere zum Geburtstag, zur Taufe, Kommunion und Hochzeit verschenkt und die Orte der Feierlichkeiten floral dekoriert.
Zur floristischen Ausbildung gehören insbesondere die Gebiete Schnittblumen-Arrangements, Kranzbinden, Tischschmuck oder Trauerfloristik, aber auch Proportionen- und Farbenlehre, Stilkunde, betriebswirtschaftliche Kalkulation und Strategien der Verkaufsförderung. Grundkenntnisse in Botanik und Pflanzenschutz werden ebenfalls vermittelt. (Mit Material von: Wikipedia) Der Text "Floristik-Tag" wurde von www.kleiner-kalender.de entnommen."

*1616:* Die Rädelsführer des sogenannten Fettmilch-Aufstandes in Frankfurt am Main, Vincenz Fettmilch, Konrad Gerngroß, Konrad Schopp und Georg Ebel, werden auf dem Frankfurter Roßmarkt hingerichtet.

*1810:* Das Königreich Bayern tritt auf Druck Napoleon Bonapartes im Vertrag von Paris das südliche Tirol an das Königreich Italien ab und wird dafür mit umfangreichen anderen Gebietsgewinnen entschädigt.

*1857:* Nach 72 Dienstjahren wird der österreichische Feldmarschall Josef Wenzel Radetzky von Radetz im Alter von 90 Jahren in den Ruhestand versetzt.
(und manche jammern rum weil sie bis 67 arbeiten müssen :-X )

*1990:* In der Sowjetunion wird es den privaten Bauern ermöglicht, Grund und Boden zu kaufen und an ihre Nachkommen zu vererben. Damit wird die Landreform basierend auf dem Leninschen Dekret über Grund und Boden des Jahres 1917 gelockert.

----------


## frank_rt

*Der fettmilch aufstand*

Fettmilch-Aufstand



Nach der Kaiserwahl von Matthias im Mai 1612 schlugen die schon seit langem in Frankfurt schwelenden sozialen Spannungen zwischen Patriziern und Zünften in offene Aufstände um. Die Bürgerschaft forderte vom Rat der Stadt die Bekanntgabe ihrer Privilegien, die Einrichtung eines öffentlichen Kornmarktes zur Regelung der Getreidepreise sowie die Beschränkung der Zahl der in der Stadt ansässigen Juden. Außerdem sollte die Höhe des Zinssatzes, den die Juden in ihren Geldgeschäften nehmen durften, rückwirkend um die Hälfte gesenkt werden. Wortführer des Aufstandes wurde Vincenz Fettmilch, ein Krämer und Lebkuchenbäcker, der sich 1602 in Frankfurt niedergelassen hatte. Seine gesellschaftliche Stellung in der Stadt war umstritten, ehe er zum Anführer der Aufständischen wurde. Unterstützt wurde er auch von verschiedenen niederländischen Kaufleuten und vor allem von den Frankfurter Advokaten Weitz und Brenner, die sich von der Vertreibung der Juden die Entledigung ihrer Schulden bei den Juden erhofften. Zwei Jahre lang zogen sich die Auseinandersetzungen zwischen dem Ratder Stadt und den Zünften hin, begleitet von zunehmenden Ausschreitungen gegen die Juden. Zwischenzeitlich übernahm die städtische Opposition die Macht im Rathaus, doch eine neue Verfassung, die weite Teile der Bürgerschaft miteinbezog, wurde Anfang 1614 von den Zünften erneut abgelehnt. Der Kaiser, als oberster Schutzherr der Juden, verhielt sich zuerst abwartend, unterstützte aber dann zunehmend den alten patrizischen Rat. Am 22. August 1614 überfielen Angehörige der Bürgerschaft die Judengasse; der Ruf: "Plündert die Judengasse" erscholl. Die jüdischen Männer verteidigten die Judengasse mehrere Stunden lang und errichteten hinter den drei Toren Barrikaden aus Fässern, Bänken und Steinen, die Frauen und Kinder flohen auf den Friedhof. Nach einem mehrstündigem Kampf überlisteten die Angreifer die Juden und drangen in die Gasse ein. Während alle Juden auf den Friedhof flohen, wurde die Gasse geplündert, alles Hab und Gut entweder mitgenommen oder zerstört, Bücher im Feuer verbrannt. Als die Ausschreitungen in die Stadt überzugreifen drohten, wurde diePlünderung der Gasse nach 13 Stunden durch bewaffnete Bürger beendet. Die Mitglieder der Jüdischen Gemeinde, man zählte 1380 Personen, wurden vollständig auf dem Jüdischen Friedhof zusammengetrieben und mußten am folgenden Tag die Stadt verlassen. Mit dem Rest ihrer Habe zogen sie in umliegende Ortschaften wie z.B. Hanau, Offenbach, Höchst. Der Sturm auf die Judengasse führte zu einem entschiedenen Eingreifen des Kaisers und der von ihm beauftragten Fürsten. Im September 1614 wurde über Fettmilch die Reichsacht verhängt, der Aufstand brach zusammen. Im Frühjahr 1616 wurde er nach langem Prozess mit anderen Aufständischen öffentlich hingerichtet. Während einige jüdische Familien sich bereits im August 1615 in die Judengasse ansiedeln durften und den Wiederaufbau vorantrieben, konnte die restliche Gemeinde erst im Februar 1616 durch das direkte Eingreifen des Kaisers zurückkehren. Eine neue Stättigkeit wurde erlassen, die von nun an die Rechtsgrundlage für den Aufenthalt der Juden in der Stadt bildete. Auf eine Entschädigung ihrer geraubten Habe mußten sie nach langenVerhandlungen vollständig verzichten. Rabbiner Juspa Hahn, ein Zeitzeuge, hat in seinem Werk "Josif Ometz" eine genaue Darstellung der Ereignisse wiedergegeben. In Andenken an die Errettung vor der Vernichtung feierten die Frankfurter Juden ein besonderes Fest, den "Purim Vinz".

----------


## schiene

*29.Februar*

Heute ist ein: Schalttag

"Das Schaltjahr bezeichnet ein Jahr im Kalender, das im Unterschied zum Normaljahr einen zusätzlichen Schalttag oder/und Schaltmonat enthält, um zumeist die Differenz zwischen einem planmäßigen Kalenderjahr und dem mittleren Sonnenjahr auszugleichen. Astronomische Kalender und Lunarkalender können auch andere Zeiträume als Grundlage für ein Schaltjahr haben. Heute gilt in fast allen Teilen der Welt, ebenso wie in Deutschland, Österreich und der Schweiz, der Gregorianische Kalender. (Quelle: Wikipedia, Lizenz: GNU FDL) Dieser Text wurde von www.kleiner-kalender.de entnommen."

*1860:* In Leipzig wird der Theologieprofessor Wilhelm Bruno Lindner wegen Diebstählen aus öffentlichen Bibliotheken zu sechsjähriger Freiheitsstrafe verurteilt.
*
1880:* Beim für den Eisenbahnverkehr gebauten Gotthardtunnel durch das Gotthardmassiv in den Schweizer Alpen erfolgt der Durchstich.

*1920:* Die tschechoslowakische Nationalversammlung nimmt die Verfassung der Tschechoslowakischen Republik an.

*1964:* Ein im Landeanflug auf Innsbruck befindliches Passagierflugzeug der British Eagle International Airlines kollidiert auf dem British-Eagle-Flug 802 mit der Ostflanke des Glungezer in den Tuxer Alpen, alle 83 Personen an Bord kommen ums Leben.

*1996:* Eine aus Lima kommende peruanische Boeing 737 prallt beim Landeanflug auf Arequipa gegen einen Berg, was zum Tod aller 123 Passagiere dieses Flugzeugs führt.

----------


## wein4tler

*2. März:*

*1835*: Nach dem Tod seines Vaters Franz I. wird *Ferdinand I. Kaiser von Österreich*. Er war von 1835 bis 1848 Kaiser von Österreich und König von Böhmen und als Ferdinand V. seit 1830 auch König von Ungarn und Kroatien. Er war der zweite der vier österreichischen Kaiser aus dem Hause Habsburg-Lothringen.
Die Wiener nannten ihn scherzhalber "Gütinand den Fertigen", weil er nur eine kurze Regierungszeit hatte. Er dankte nach der Märzrevolution 1848 zugunsten seines Neffen Franz Josef ab.

*1855:* *Alexander II.* wird während des Krimkrieges *russischer Zar*, nachdem sein Vater Nikolaus I. gestorben ist. Er war 1855 bis 1881 Kaiser von Russland aus dem Haus Romanow-Holstein-Gottorp.
Eigentliches Ziel seiner Reformtätigkeit war es, Russland wirtschaftlich, technisch und somit letztlich militärisch in Europa wieder konkurrenzfähig zu machen. So wundert es nicht, dass die seit 1861 durchgeführte Aufhebung der Leibeigenschaft mit weiteren Reformen, u. a. einer neuen Militärorganisation, verknüpft war. Alexander setzte diese Reformen gegen große Widerstände des Adels durch.

*1919:* In Moskau beginnt mitten in der Zeit des Kriegskommunismus der *Gründungskongress der Dritten Internationale*. Wichtigste teilnehmende Parteien sind die Kommunistische Partei Russlands (B) und die Kommunistische Partei Deutschlands (KPD).

*1935:* *König Rama VII. dankt in Thailand ab*. Sein neunjähriger *Neffe Rama VIII. (Ananda Mahidol) neuer Herrscher,* hält sich aber wegen seiner Ausbildung in der Schweiz zumeist außer Landes auf. 

*1955:* In *Kambodscha dankt König Norodom Sihanouk ab.* Er verzichtet zu Gunsten seines Vaters Norodom Suramarit auf den kambodschanischen Thron.

*1962:* *General Ne Win führt in Birma*, dem heutigen Myanmar, einen *Staatsstreich* gegen Staatspräsident U Nu durch. Nach seiner Machtergreifung isoliert er das Land völlig.

*1974:* Im franquistischen Spanien wird *das letzte Mal eine Hinrichtung* durchgeführt. Der Anarchist Salvador Puig Antich und der deutsche Flüchtling Georg Michael Welzel werden wegen des Mordes an einem Guardia Civil-Beamten mit der Garrotte getötet.

*1998:* Die zehnjährige Natascha Kampusch wird in Österreich entführt. Die polizeilichen Ermittlungen führen zu keinem greifbaren Ergebnis, bis es ihr 2006 gelingt, dem Täter zu entfliehen.

*2008:* In der Russischen Föderation wird Dmitri Anatoljewitsch *Medwedew zum Nachfolger Wladimir Wladimirowitsch Putins als Präsident* Russlands gewählt.

*2010:* Das *Bundesverfassungsgericht verwirft die Vorratsdatenspeicherung in bisheriger Form als verfassungswidrig*. Sie greife ohne Anlass in die Grundrechte sämtlicher Nutzer elektronischer Dienste ein und enthalte keine Sicherheitsmaßnahmen zum Datenschutz.

----------


## schiene

*03.März*

Heute ist der: Tag des Artenschutzes 

Der Tag des Artenschutzes ist im Jahr 1973 im Rahmen des Washingtoner Artenschutzübereinkommens CITES (Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species of Wild Fauna and Flora) eingeführt worden und findet jährlich am 3. März statt. Durch das Abkommen sollen bedrohte wildlebende Arten (Tiere und Pflanzen) geschützt werden, die durch Handelsinteressen gefährdet werden. 

"Das Übereinkommen regelt oder verbietet den Handel mit geschützten Tier- und Pflanzenarten. Die Ein- und Ausfuhr wird unter eine scharfe Kontrolle gestellt. Auch der Handel mit Produkten geschützter Tiere, wie Elfenbein, Kaviar, Schildpatt oder präparierten ("ausgestopften") Tieren unterliegt den gleichen Regelungen. Der Vollzug des Abkommens erfolgt in Deutschland in der Regel durch das Bundesamt für Naturschutz. Auf regelmäßigen Tagungen der Vertreter der Unterzeichnerstaaten werden die geltenden Regelungen überprüft und Anträge auf weitere Handelsbeschränkungen gestellt.

Artenschutz umfasst den Schutz und die Pflege bestimmter, aufgrund ihrer Gefährdung als schützenswert erachteter, wild lebender Tier- und Pflanzenarten in ihrer natürlichen und historisch gewachsenen Vielfalt durch den Menschen. Hierdurch unterscheidet sich der Artenschutz vom Tierschutz, bei dem Menschen das individuelle Tier um seiner selbst willen schützen wollen.

Seit 1966 werden Rote Listen gefährdeter Arten erstellt, durch die versucht werden soll, den Grad der Gefährdung von Arten zu beziffern. Artenschutzprogramme zielen auf den Schutz meist einer einzelnen gefährdeten bzw. vom Aussterben bedrohten Art ab. In vergangener Zeit spielten vor allem ästhetische und moralische Aspekte für den Artenschutz eine große Rolle. Dies führte zu einer Beschränkung auf attraktive Tier- und Pflanzenarten. Heutzutage soll der Artenschutz außerdem den Erhalt der biologischen Funktionen der Umwelt sichern. (Mit Material von: Wikipedia) Der Text "Tag des Artenschutzes" wurde von www.kleiner-kalender.de entnommen."

*1845:* Nach der Vertreibung der Seminolen wird das bisherige Florida-Territorium unter dem Namen Florida als 27. Bundesstaat in die Vereinigten Staaten aufgenommen.

*1904:* Der deutsche Kaiser Wilhelm II. ist die erste Person, die eine Klangaufzeichnung von einem politischen Dokument macht. Dazu werden Tonaufzeichnungszylinder von Thomas Edison verwendet.

*1918:* Der Friedensvertrag von Brest-Litowsk beendet im Ersten Weltkrieg an der Ostfront den Krieg der Mittelmächte mit Russland. Sowjetrussland verzichtet darin unter anderem auf seine Hoheitsrechte in Polen, Litauen und Kurland, während das Deutsche Reich seine Einflusssphäre in Osteuropa und im Baltikum ausdehnt.

*1924:* Nach der Gründung der türkischen Republik durch Mustafa Kemal Atatürk wird der letzte Kalif des Osmanischen Reiches, Abdülmecit II., abgesetzt und das Kalifat aufgelöst.

*2009:* Das Historische Archiv der Stadt Köln mit einem Bestand von u. a. 65000 Urkunden ab dem Jahr 922 stürzt ein, vermutlich verursacht durch den direkt benachbarten Schacht der im Bau befindlichen Nord-Süd-Stadtbahn der Kölner Verkehrs-Betriebe. Zwei Menschen sterben und etwa 90 Prozent des Archivmaterials werden verschüttet und sind zum Teil verloren oder müssen aufwendig restauriert werden.

----------


## schiene

*04.März*

Heute ist der: Internationaler Scrapbooking-Tag

"Fotos, Papier und Schere rausgeholt: am 04. März 2016 ist internationaler Scrapbooking-Tag! Initiiert wurde der Aktionstag um das Jahr 2000 herum von Bastelclubs. Scrapbooking ist ein in den USA und Kanada entstandenes Bastelhobby, welches seit Anfang der 2000er Jahre auch in Europa verbreitet ist. Fotos werden dabei in sogenannte "Scrapbooks" eingeklebt und mit Aufklebern und anderen zu den Fotos passenden Dingen verziert. 

Im Gegensatz zu herkömmlichen Fotoalben werden in Scrapbooks Geschichten erzählt und die Fotos durch Texte und künstlerische Gestaltung der Seiten besonders präsentiert. Je nach Ereignis werden auch Eintrittskarten und Ähnliches in das Scrapbook geklebt. 
Sinn des Scrapbookings ist es, Fotoalben auf die besten Bilder zu reduzieren und diese mit Beiwerk in Szene zu setzen. Gleichzeitig soll über kleine Texte und Anmerkungen die Geschichte zu den Bildern festgehalten werden. Der Gesamteindruck versucht die Stimmung zum Zeitpunkt der Aufnahme zu vermitteln und so über das reine Foto hinaus zu bewahren. Gleichzeitig gibt Scrapbooking die Möglichkeit, viele künstlerische Techniken und Stilrichtungen in die Alben einfließen zu lassen.
Ein Merkmal der Scrapbook-Bewegung ist die häufig gemeinschaftliche Ausübung des Hobbys. Workshops, in denen bestimmte Techniken und Fähigkeiten vermittelt werden, gehören ebenso zum Scrapbooking wie sogenannte Crops. Crops sind Treffen von Scrapbookern, bei denen die Teilnehmer eigene Arbeiten, oft zu einem vorgegebenen thematischen Schwerpunkt, erstellen. (Mit Material von: Wikipedia) Der Text "Internationaler Scrapbooking-Tag" wurde von www.kleiner-kalender.de entnommen."

*1789:* Nach der Annahme der Verfassung der Vereinigten Staaten im 9. Bundesstaat New Hampshire nimmt die verfassungsmäßige Regierung der Vereinigten Staaten ihre Arbeit auf.

*1919:* Anlässlich der in Deutschösterreich stattfindenden Wahl der konstituierenden Nationalversammlung vom 16. Februar demonstrieren im tschechoslowakischen Sudetenland Sudetendeutsche für das Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker und die Zugehörigkeit zu Österreich. Militäreinheiten lösen die Kundgebungen gewaltsam auf, über 50 Personen werden erschossen.

*1934:* Mit dem Tatra 77 wird auf dem Prager Automobilsalon vom tschechoslowakischen Automobilhersteller Tatra das weltweit erste serienmäßig hergestellte stromlinienförmige Auto präsentiert.
*
1977:* Durch ein Erdbeben, das das Gebiet um die rumänische Hauptstadt Bukarest erschüttert, kommen rund 1.500 Menschen ums Leben. Dabei wird auch ein großer Teil der historischen Bausubstanz der Stadt zerstört.

----------


## schiene

*5.März*

Heute ist der: Nationaltag des Absinths

"In den USA wird am 05. März 2016 der Nationaltag des Absinths begangen. Dieser Tag richtet sich vor allem an alle Volljährigen, da der Alkohlgehalt des Absinths bei bis zu 90 Prozent liegen kann. Üblicher sind jedoch Werte zwischen 45 und 78 Volumenprozent. Meist wird Absinth mit Wasser verdünnt getrunken, was auch am Tag des Absinths zu empfehlen ist. 
Da Absinth fast immer eine grüne Farbe aufweist, wird er umgangssprachlich auch als "grüne Fee" bezeichnet. Beim Absinth handelt es sich um eine Spirituose, die aus Wermut, Fenchel und Anis sowie weiteren Kräutern besteht. Wer den Nationaltag des Absinths ins Leben gerufen hat, ist leider unklar. Dieser Text wurde von www.kleiner-kalender.de entnommen."

*1684:* Durch die Vermittlung von Papst Innozenz XI. wird die Heilige Liga zwischen dem Heiligen Römischen Reich, Polen-Litauen und Venedig als Kampfbund gegen die Osmanen gegründet.

*1836:* Samuel Colt produziert in seiner Fabrik den ersten Trommelrevolver, das Modell Texas mit Kaliber 34.

*1836:* Die erste nichtschlagende Studentenverbindung Deutschlands, die C. St. V. Uttenruthia Erlangen, wird gegründet.

*1878:* Der englische Fußballverein Manchester United wird als Newton Heath LYR F.C. gegründet.

*1940:* Josef Stalin und weitere Mitglieder des Politbüros der KPdSU unterzeichnen den Befehl zur Exekution von „Nationalisten und konterrevolutionären Aktivisten“ in den von der Sowjetunion besetzten Gebieten Polens. Beim darauf folgenden Massaker von Katyn werden ca. 20.000 polnische Intellektuelle und Beamte ermordet.

----------


## wein4tler

*Massaker von Katyn*
Angehörige des sowjetischen Volkskommissariats für Innere Angelegenheiten (NKWD) erschossen vom 3. April bis 11. Mai 1940 etwa 4400 gefangene Polen, größtenteils Offiziere, in einem Wald bei Katyn, einem Dorf 20 Kilometer westlich von Smolensk. 
Diese Tat gehörte zu einer Reihe von Massenmorden an 22.000 bis 25.000 Berufs- oder Reserveoffizieren, Polizisten und anderen Staatsbürgern Polens, darunter vielen Intellektuellen. Die Massenmorde wurden vom sowjetischen Diktator Josef Stalin entschieden, daraufhin vom Politbüro der Kommunistischen Partei befohlen und an mindestens fünf verschiedenen Orten in den Unionsrepubliken Russland, Ukraine und Weißrussland ausgeführt. Der Ortsname „Katyn“ repräsentiert in Polen diese Mordreihe und wurde zum nationalen Symbol für das Leiden von Polen unter sowjetischer Herrschaft im Zweiten Weltkrieg.

Im Sommer 1942 fanden polnische Zwangsarbeiter der Deutschen bei Katyn ein Massengrab der Ermordeten. Das NS-Regime gab die Funde ab 11. April 1943 bekannt, um von eigenen Verbrechen abzulenken. Die Sowjetunion leugnete ihre Verantwortung, lehnte eine internationale Untersuchung ab und lastete das Verbrechen dem NS-Regime an. An dieser Geschichtsfälschung hielt sie bis 1990 fest.

In den 1950er-Jahren bewiesen polnische Historiker und ein vom US-Kongress eingesetzter Ausschuss die NKWD-Täterschaft. Nach neuen Dokumentfunden dazu räumte der sowjetische Präsident Michail Gorbatschow am 13. April 1990 die Verantwortung der Sowjetunion für diese Massenmorde ein und entschuldigte sich später beim polnischen Volk. Die Ministerpräsidenten Russlands und Polens, Wladimir Putin und Donald Tusk, gedachten 2010 in Katyn erstmals gemeinsam des Verbrechens und seiner Opfer.

----------


## schiene

*06.März*

Heute ist der:Europäischer Tag der Logopädie

"Am 06. März 2016 findet der Europäische Tag der Logopädie statt. Dieser Aktionstag wurde erstmals im Jahr 2004 duch den Europäischen Dachverband der Nationalen Logopädenverbände eingeführt. Begangen wird der Tag vor allem von Logopäden in Europa, die zum Beispiel Informationen rund um Sprache, Sprechen und Logopädie verbreiten oder regionale Aktionen veranstalten. 
Ziel des Tages ist laut Initiatoren auf Sprachstörungen aufmerksam zu machen sowie das Verständnis der Bevölkerung für Betroffene zu erhöhen. Zudem soll über die Arbeit der Logopäden informiert werden, die ihre Patienten nach ärztlicher Verordnung hinsichtlich Sprach-, Sprech- oder Stimmstörungen beraten, behandeln oder untersuchen Dieser Text wurde von www.kleiner-kalender.de entnommen."

*1353:* Mit dem Abschluss des „ewigen Bundes“ durch Bern ist die Eidgenossenschaft der Acht Alten Orte vollendet.

*1820:* US-Präsident James Monroe unterzeichnet den Missouri-Kompromiss und ermöglicht dem Sklavenstaat Missouri dadurch die Aufnahme in die Union, indem das von Massachusetts abgetretene Maine als sklavenfreier Staat aufgenommen wird und der Gleichstand im Senat damit erhalten bleibt.

*1899:* Die Firma Bayer AG lässt die von Arthur Eichengrün und Felix Hoffmann entwickelte Acetylsalicylsäure unter dem Namen Aspirin als Markenzeichen eintragen.

*1901:* In Bremen wird Kaiser Wilhelm II. bei einem Attentat durch den Arbeiter Dietrich Weiland schwer am Kopf verletzt.

*1902:* Mit dem Eintrag ins Vereinsregister wird der seit 1897 bestehende Fußballklub Real Madrid offiziell gegründet.

*1960:* Der Kanton Genf führt als dritter Kanton der Schweiz nach Neuenburg und Waadt das Frauenstimmrecht ein.

----------


## schiene

*07.März*

Heute ist der Tag der gesunden Ernährung

"Der Tag der gesunden Ernährung wurde im Jahr 1998 durch den Verband für Ernährung und Diätetik e.V. eingeführt, findet jedoch erst seit 2007 regelmäßig am 7. März statt. Mit diesem Aktionstag soll die Bevölkerung in Deutschland auf die Bedeutung einer gesunden Ernährung aufmerksam gemacht werden. Anlässlich des Tages finden verschiedene Aktionen statt, um z.B. praktische Tipps rund ums Einkaufen, Kochen und Essen zu geben.
Die Ernährung des Menschen dient zum Einen der Aufnahme von Lebensmitteln, bestehend aus Trinkwasser und aus Nahrungsmitteln, die der Mensch zum Aufbau seines Körpers und zur Aufrechterhaltung seiner Lebensfunktionen benötigt. Sie steuert zum Anderen in wesentlichen Zügen auch sein körperliches, geistiges, physiologisches und soziales Wohlbefinden.
Sowohl auf Bundesebene als auch auf der jeweiligen Landesebene spielt das Thema Ernährung politisch vielfach eine große Rolle. Wichtigste Entwicklung in der Ernährungspolitik ist der Nationale Aktionsplan "IN FORM - Deutschlands Initiative für gesunde Ernährung und mehr Bewegung". Es handelt sich dabei um eine gemeinsame Initiative von Bund, Ländern und Kommunen zur Verbesserung des Ernährungs- und Bewegungsverhaltens der gesamten deutschen Bevölkerung. (Mit Material von: Wikipedia) Der Text "Tag der gesunden Ernährung" wurde von www.kleiner-kalender.de entnommen."

*1876:* Alexander Graham Bell erhält ein Patent für seine Erfindung des Telefons, muss jedoch zur Umsetzung Ideen seines Konkurrenten Elisha Gray verwenden, dem er mit der Patentanmeldung zwei Stunden zuvorgekommen ist.

*1912:* Roald Amundsen gibt die Entdeckung des Südpols am 14. Dezember des Vorjahres bekannt.

*1914:* Der Deutsche Wilhelm Friedrich Heinrich Prinz zu Wied trifft mit seiner Frau Sophie von Schönburg-Waldenburg und seiner Familie als neuer Fürst Albaniens in der Hauptstadt Durrës ein. Seine Herrschaft dauert nur sechs Monate.

*1946:* In der sowjetischen Besatzungszone wird die Freie Deutsche Jugend (FDJ) gegründet.

*1999:* In Teheran wird die erste U-Bahnlinie durch Staatspräsident Mohammad Chātamī eröffnet.

----------


## schiene

*08.März*

Heute ist der:Internationaler Frauentag

"Der Internationale Frauentag (International Women's Day) wird weltweit von Frauenorganisationen am 8. März begangen. Der Tag wird auch Weltfrauentag, Tag der Frau oder Tag der Vereinten Nationen für die Rechte der Frau genannt. Er entstand in der Zeit um den Ersten Weltkrieg im Kampf um die Gleichberechtigung und das Wahlrecht für Frauen und kann auf eine lange Tradition zurückblicken. 
Die deutsche Sozialistin Clara Zetkin schlug auf der Zweiten Internationalen Sozialistischen Frauenkonferenz am 27. August 1910 in Kopenhagen gegen den Willen ihrer männlichen Parteikollegen die Einführung eines internationalen Frauentages vor, ohne jedoch ein bestimmtes Datum zu favorisieren. Die Idee dazu kam aus den USA. Dort hatten Frauen der Sozialistischen Partei Amerikas (SPA) 1908 ein Nationales Frauenkomitee gegründet, welches beschloss, einen besonderen nationalen Kampftag für das Frauenstimmrecht zu initiieren. Der erste Frauentag wurde dann am 19. März 1911 in Dänemark, Deutschland, Österreich-Ungarn und der Schweiz gefeiert. Seit 1921 findet der internationale Frauentag am 8. März statt.

Heute ist der 8. März in vielen Ländern ein gesetzlicher Feiertag. In der Volksrepublik China ist der Nachmittag für Frauen arbeitsfrei. Es gibt jedoch auch insbesondere politisch aktive Frauen, welche sich inzwischen gegen die Feier des Frauentrags aussprechen. Die luxemburgische EU-Kommissarin Viviane Reding stellte dazu fest: "Solange wir einen Frauentag feiern müssen, bedeutet das, dass wir keine Gleichberechtigung haben. Das Ziel ist die Gleichberechtigung, damit wir solche Tage nicht mehr brauchen." Der Text "Internationaler Frauentag" wurde von www.kleiner-kalender.de entnommen."

*1669:* Der Vulkan Ätna bricht aus. Die Eruption wird bis zum 11. Juli anhalten und als historisch größte angesehen. Die Stadt Catania wird teilweise, einige Dörfer werden vollständig von Lavamassen zerstört.

*1899:* In Frankfurt am Main wird der Frankfurter Fußball-Club Victoria von 1899 gegründet, aus dem sich später durch Fusion mit verschiedenen Frankfurter Clubs die Eintracht Frankfurt entwickeln wird.

*1904:* Über einen Teil des Großen Salzsees hinweg wird eine Eisenbahnstrecke eröffnet, deren auf Bohlen ruhender Bahndamm mit 12 Meilen (etwa 19 km) Länge weltweit kein Beispiel hat.

*1929:* In der deutschen Geschichte des Fernsehens überträgt der Sender Witzleben die ersten Fernsehbilder zu Testzwecken in das Berliner Forschungslabor der Reichspost.

*1974:* In Paris wird der Flughafen Paris-Charles de Gaulle eingeweiht.

----------


## wein4tler

*Internationaler Frauentag*
Anlässlich des Frauentages hat sich ORF.at entschlossen, ein sprachliches Experiment zu unternehmen. Einen Tag lang werden die Berichte und Meldungen in news.ORF.at „feminisiert“.

ZB.: Über 150 Al-Schabab-Käpferinnen bei US-Angriff getötet. Die Al-Schabab-Kämpferinnen planten den Angaben zufolge einen „großangelegten“ Anschlag, der eine Gefahr für US-Soldatinnen und Einheiten der Afrikanischen Union (AU) dargestellt hätte.

*Ist das nicht Blödheit pur?*

Oder: Zur internationalen Flüchtlingshilfe:
Mikl-Leitner bezeichnete die *Türkei als wesentliche Partnerin* bei der Lösung der Flüchtlingskrise, doch dürfe sich die EU nicht in Abhängigkeit Ankaras begeben. 

*Genauso blöde!*

oder: Zitat: "Flüchtlingen soll der Anreiz genommen werden, sich Schlepperinnenbanden anzuvertrauen."

Geschlechtergerechte Sprache sei sinnvoll, denn: „Solange der Mann in der Sprache der Normalfall ist, so lange bleibt er auch im Denken der Normalfall“ sind zwei Sprachwissenschaftlerinnen der Universität Wien im Interview mit ORF.at überzeugt.


Ob die sprachliche und gesellschaftliche Feminisierung der Schöpfung oder einem gerechten Weltbild entspricht, steht in den Sternen. Jedenfalls wurde ein Punkt erreicht, wo das Pendel einen Extremwert erreicht hat.
Ob es bald eine männliche Emanzipation geben wird? Ob im Kampf der Geschlechter dann der Weltmännertag geboren werden wird?>

----------


## schiene

*09.März*

Heute ist:Barbies Geburtstag  :: 

"Am 09. März 2016 "feiert" die bekannte Barbie-Puppe ihren 57. Geburtstag. Am 9. März 1959 wurde die erste Barbie auf der American Toy Fair in New York präsentiert
Die Barbie-Puppe gilt als eine der bekanntesten und meistverkauften Puppen der Welt und gehört damit zu den Spielzeugklassikern. Barbie ist ein eingetragenes Warenzeichen der Firma Mattel und bezeichnet die Produktionsreihe von Modepuppen im Maßstab 1:6. Auch die Puppe Ken, das männliche Gegenstück, ist daher eine Barbie-Puppe. 
Die erste Barbie gab es in blond und brünett, jeweils mit Pferdeschwanz und gelocktem Pony. Ihre Kopfform hat einen geschlossenem Mund und anmodellierte Wimpern, außerdem hat sie einen Körper mit weiblichen Formen und trägt kräftiges Make Up. Anders als die meisten anderen Puppen spreizt die erste Barbie-Puppe ihre Beine beim Hinsetzen nicht, sondern hält sie damenhaft parallel. Später gab es sie auch mit Kurzhaarfrisuren und in anderen Haarfarben.
In Deutschland hat die Marke Barbie einen Bekanntheitsgrad von 100%. Durchschnittlich besitzt jedes Mädchen 7 Barbie-Puppen. Statistisch gesehen werden drei Barbie-Puppen pro Sekunde verkauft.(Mit Material von: Wikipedia) Der Text "Barbies Geburtstag" wurde von www.kleiner-kalender.de entnommen."

*1822:* Für Zahnersatz wird das erste Patent bewilligt. Der New Yorker Charles M. Graham erhält es für den von ihm erfundenen verbesserten Aufbau künstlicher Zähne.

*1839:* Das preußische Regulativ über die Beschäftigung jugendlicher Arbeiter in den Fabriken verbietet Kinderarbeit vor Vollendung des neunten Lebensjahres. Es gilt als das erste deutsche Gesetz zum Arbeitsschutz.

*1945:* Der Luftangriff auf Tokio mit B-29-Bombern durch die USA im Pazifikkrieg gilt als der schwerste konventionelle Bombenangriff aller Zeiten. Mit rund 100.000 Toten ist die Zahl der Opfer vergleichbar mit denen der Atombombenabwürfe auf Hiroshima und Nagasaki.

*1994:* Das Bundesverfassungsgericht verkündet den sog. „Cannabis-Beschluss“, nach dem eine geringe Menge an Cannabis grundsätzlich straffrei ist.

*1994:* Bei einem Amoklauf im Amtsgericht Euskirchen werden sieben Menschen getötet, acht weitere zum Teil schwer verletzt. Der Attentäter, dessen Einspruch gegen eine Geldstrafe abgelehnt worden ist, schießt auf die Zuschauer und zündet anschließend eine Bombe

----------


## wein4tler

Wenn Barbie nun 57 Jahre alt ist, wieviel Jahre hat ihr Freund Ken auf dem Buckel? 
Ich verrate es: er ist um zwei Jahre jünger als Barbie. Aber dies wurde verschwiegen, gehört sich nicht in einer wilden Ehe. 
Weshalb Barbie dauernd Hochzeit spielen wollte. Wobei es ein zeitlang nicht klar war ob er überhaupt Frauen heiraten wollte. Aber "schwul" war in den Kinderstuben der 60-er Jahre nicht salonfähig. Eigentlich war Ken ja auch ein Bruder. Aber er stand immer im Schatten von Barbie.
Vielleicht hätte ihm eine Männer-Gleichberechtigungskommission helfen können. So gesehen ist es erstaunlich, dass Barbie es nie geschafft hatte zum Maskottchen der Emanzipationsbewegung zu werden.
2004 ging Ken dann auf eine lange, einsame Abenteuerreise und kam erst 2011 wieder zurück. Die Fremde hat ihm gut getan. Die Gesichtszüge sind markanter und der Körper trainierter. Er kann nun mit kerniger Stimme Sätze wiederholen, die man ihm vorsagt. Also der Idealmann für die emanzipierte Frau von heute.

----------


## frank_rt

etwas zu spät, aber trotzdem interessant.
der stuttgarter fernsehturm ist vor einem monat 60 jahre alt geworden.
hierzu den passenden link.

http://multimedia.swr.de/fernsehturm-stuttgart#1709

anschauen lohnt sich wirlich, es gibt jede menge interessantes über den fernsehturm zu erfahren.
auch wenn die ladezeit etwas lange ist

----------


## wein4tler

*10. März:*

*1831:* Das vom französischen König Louis-Philippe erlassene Gesetz vom 9. März 1831 zur *Gründung der Fremdenlegion* tritt in Kraft. Diese darf nur außerhalb der Grenzen des Königreichs eingesetzt werden.
Sie untersteht seit ihrer Gründung unmittelbar dem jeweiligen französischen Staatsoberhaupt, in der Französischen Republik also dem Staatspräsidenten. Die Légion étrangère, deutsch Fremdenlegion, ist ein militärischer Großverband, gegenwärtig bestehend aus Freiwilligen aus über 150 Nationen, die als Zeitsoldaten Dienst in den Streitkräften Frankreichs leisten. Sie gehört zum französischen Heer.

*1864:* Kronprinz Ludwig Friedrich Wilhelm von Wittelsbach wird nach dem Tod seines Vaters Maximilian II. als *König Ludwig II. von Bayern* proklamiert.

*1867:* Im Cortischen Kaffeehaus des Wiener Volksgartens dirigiert *Johann Strauss (Sohn)* die erste rein instrumentale Aufführung des *Walzers "An der schönen blauen Donau".*

*1876:* Alexander Graham Bell und sein Assistent Thomas Watson führen ein *erstes Telefongespräch*: „Mr. Watson, kommen Sie her, ich möchte Sie sehen.“

*1899:* In ganz Frankreich wird durch ein Dekret der *Führerschein mit Fahrprüfung* Pflicht.

*1931:* In Ägypten wird der *Tebtunis-Mondkalender* in Überresten einer Tempelanlage aus dem zweiten Jahrhundert v. Chr. entdeckt.
Auffallend ist die Verwendung der alten Monatsnamen des ägyptischen Mondkalenders, während im Hauptkalender die neu eingeführten Monatsnamen benutzt wurden. Zwei Mondmonatsnamen sind im Teptunis-Mondkalender anderen Gottheiten gewidmet. Weiter erfolgte ein Vorrücken des Monats 
Ka-her-ka auf die Position von Menchet.

*1948:* Beim *dritten Prager Fenstersturz* stirbt zwei Wochen nach dem kommunistischen Februarumsturz der nichtkommunistische Außenminister Jan Masaryk. Ob er Suizid begangen hat, so die offizielle Version, oder gewaltsam aus einem Fenster des Palais Czernin gestoßen wurde, bleibt ungeklärt.

*1959:* Der *tibetische Widerstand* gegen die Besetzung durch die Volksrepublik China gipfelt in einem offenen Volksaufstand. Dieser wird von den chinesischen Machthabern bis zum 21. März mit Militärgewalt niedergeschlagen. Der Dalai Lama flüchtet ins Exil nach Indien.

*1967:* Mit Arnold Layne wird die erste *Single der britischen Band Pink Floyd* veröffentlicht.

*1987:* Der *Vatikan verurteilt künstliche Befruchtung und Leihmutterschaft*.

*1998:* Hadji Mohamed *Suharto* wird *zum 6. Mal zum Staats- und Regierungschef von Indonesien* „gewählt“. Nur wenige Monate später muss er wegen anhaltender Proteste der Bevölkerung zurücktreten.

*2004:* In Griechenland wird *Kostas Karamanlis*, der Vorsitzende der konservativen Nea Dimokratia, nach seinem Wahlsieg am 7. März als *Ministerpräsident* vereidigt.

*2009:* *In Sipplingen* wird der Fund einer aus Gehölzbast *geflochtenen Sandale aus der Zeit um 2900 v. Chr.* der Öffentlichkeit bekanntgegeben. Taucharchäologen haben einige Wochen zuvor in der Pfahlbaubucht im Bodensee das gut erhaltene Stück entdeckt.

*2016:* In Myanmar hat die Partei von Friedensnobelpreisträgerin Aung San Suu Kyi, am 10. März ihre beiden Kandidaten für das Präsidentenamt nominiert. Es sind Htin Kyaw (69), Direktor einer Wohltätigkeitsorganisation, und Henry Van Thio, ein Abgeordneter der ethnischen Minderheit der Chin.

*2016:* 10. März: Die *türkische Präsidentengattin Emine Erdogan* hat mit Äußerungen *über die Vorzüge des Harems* im Osmanischen Reich für Irritationen gesorgt. „Der Harem war eine Schule für Mitglieder der osmanischen Dynastie und eine Lehreinrichtung, in der Frauen auf das Leben vorbereitet wurden“, sagte die Frau von Präsident Recep Tayyip Erdogan nach Angaben von Fernsehsendern gestern in Ankara.

----------


## schiene

*11.März*

Heute ist der:"Johnny Appleseed Tag"

"Der Johnny Appleseed Tag wird gefeiert am 11. März 2016. Johnny Appleseed, eigentlich John Chapman, war ein Anhänger Emanuel Swedenborgs und ökologischer Pionier, der zu einer bekannten Figur der US-amerikanischen Folklore wurde. In einigen Teilen der USA wird am Geburtstag, häufiger jedoch am Todestag des Mannes der Johnny Appleseed Day gefeiert. Im deutschsprachigen Raum ist er als Johnny Apfelkern, Hänschen Apfelkern oder Hans Apfelkern bekannt.
Sein Spitzname "Appleseed" stammt daher, dass er im ganzen Mittleren Westen Apfelbäume anzog, die aus den bei der Kelterung anfallenden Kernen ausgesät wurden. Er legte also keine Obstgärten an, sondern reine Anzuchtgärten voll mit Zufallssämlingen, deren Früchte immerhin recht gut für die Herstellung von Apfelwein geeignet waren. Diese Anzuchtgärten wurden von ihm anschließend lokalen Partnern zur Betreuung überlassen, während er weiterzog.
Apfelwein, auch Apfelmost, Saurer Most, Viez oder regional nur Most genannt, ist ein Fruchtwein, der meistens aus einer Mischung verschiedener, möglichst säurehaltiger Äpfel gekeltert und vergoren wird. Auch Holzäpfel werden verwendet. Der natürliche Alkoholgehalt beträgt 5 bis 7 Vol.-%. Apfelwein hat einen herben, sauren Geschmack. Der Geschmack muss aber keineswegs herb und sauer sein, dies hängt von den verwendeten Äpfeln ab. (Mit Material von: Wikipedia) Der Text "Johnny Appleseed Tag" wurde von www.kleiner-kalender.de entnommen.

*1702:* Die erste englischsprachige Tageszeitung The Daily Courant erscheint in London.

*1770:* James Cook entdeckt auf seiner ersten Südseereise mit der Endeavour eine vor der Südinsel Neuseelands gelegene Inselgruppe, den Solander Islands, die er nach dem mitreisenden Botaniker Daniel Solander benennt.

*1871:* Im Deutschen Reich werden im Zuge des Kulturkampfes nach dem Schulaufsichtsgesetz alle Schulen unter staatliche Aufsicht gestellt und die kirchlichen Schulinspektionen abgelöst.

*1885:* In Österreich-Ungarn werden gesetzliche Arbeitsregelungen erlassen. Die maximale Arbeitszeit wird auf elf Stunden festgelegt. Verboten sind Nachtarbeit für Frauen und Jugendliche sowie Kinderarbeit.

*1888:* Ein einsetzender Blizzard beginnt das Leben an der Ostküste der USA lahmzulegen. Der gewaltige Schneesturm tobt dreieinhalb Tage lang. Am Ende der Wetterunbilden werden etwa 400 Tote gezählt.

*1951:* In Neu-Delhi gehen die ersten Asienspiele zu Ende.
*
2011:* Das Tōhoku-Erdbeben erschüttert Japan und löst einen Tsunami und die Nuklearkatastrophe von Fukushima aus.

----------


## schiene

*12.März*

*Heute ist der: pflanz eine Blume Tag*

"Der Pflanz-eine-Blume-Tag wird am 12. März 2016 veranstaltet, um die Umgebung zu verschönern. Das Ziel dieses Tages ist es Blumen zu pflanzen, etwa im Garten oder auch einfach nur in einem Blumentopf. Kurz vor Frühlingsanfang soll somit für eine farbenfrohe Umgebung gesorgt werden, die gleichzeitig das Wohlbefinden steigert. Wer möchte, kann auch Blumensamen zusammen mit Blumentopf und Blumenerde kaufen und einem besonderen Menschen ein Geschenk machen. Zu zweit macht der Tag auch gleich viel mehr Spaß und am Ende kann man sich gemeinsam über das Werk freuen. Wichtig: nicht nur Gartenliebhaber sollen diesen Tag begehen, sondern jedermann."
Dieser Text wurde von www.kleiner-kalender.de entnommen.

*1854:* Nachdem der russische Zar Nikolaus I. einen westlichen Friedensvorschlag zurückgewiesen hatte, verbünden sich Großbritannien und Frankreich mit dem Osmanischen Reich, das sich mit Russland im Krieg befindet. Der Konflikt wächst sich zum Krimkrieg aus.

*1894:* The Coca-Cola Company von Asa Griggs Candler verkauft Coca-Cola zum ersten Mal in Flaschen.

*1928:* Die Staumauer der St.-Francis-Talsperre in der Nähe von Los Angeles bricht. Die Flutwelle tötet zwischen 400 und 500 Menschen.

*1930:* Mahatma Gandhi bricht mit 78 seiner Gefolgsleute zum sogenannten Salzmarsch auf, um in einem Akt des zivilen Ungehorsams das britische Salzmonopol zu brechen.

*1945:* Einer der größten Luftangriffe des Zweiten Weltkrieges zerstört Dortmund. Es handelt sich um den letzten von insgesamt acht Luftangriffen auf die Stadt.

*2001:* Die jahrhundertealten Buddha-Statuen von Bamiyan in Afghanistan werden durch Taliban-Milizen auf Anordnung von Mullah Mohammed Omar trotz internationalen Protests gesprengt, nachdem vorher der Beschuss mit Waffen die vorsätzliche Zerstörung der Figuren in den Augen der Religionskrieger ungenügend vollbracht hat.

----------


## schiene

*13.März*

Heute ist der:Ohrenschützer-Tag

"Der Ohrenschützer-Tag findet statt am 13. März 2016. Der Tag erinnert an die Erfindung der Ohrenschützer. Chester Greenwood erfand diese im Jahr 1873, im Alter von 15 Jahren. Greenwood lebte auf einer Farm und hatte die Schule abgebrochen.
Beim Eislaufen fror er, sodass er zuhause einige Drahtreifen zurecht bog und seine Großmutter bat, Fell darauf zu nähen. Am 13. März 1877 erhielt er ein Patent auf seine Ohrenschützer und verdiente nicht zuletzt damit ein Vermögen. (Mit Material von: WIkipedia) Dieser Text wurde von www.kleiner-kalender.de entnommen."

*1829:* Zum Zwecke der Schifffahrt auf der Donau und ihren Nebenflüssen wird im Kaisertum Österreich die Erste Donau-Dampfschiffahrts-Gesellschaft gegründet, die sich zur weltgrößten Binnenreederei entwickeln wird.

*1848:* Mit dem Sturm auf das Ständehaus beginnt die Märzrevolution in Wien und greift in den folgenden Tagen auf das ganze Kaisertum Österreich über. Am gleichen Abend tritt der österreichische Staatskanzler Fürst von Metternich zurück und flieht nach London.
*
1919:* In Berlin wird die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Schädlingsbekämpfung (Degesch) unter Beteiligung des Deutschen Reiches als gemeinnütziges Wirtschaftsunternehmen gegründet. Das Stammkapital von 1.010.000 Mark wird von zehn Firmen erbracht, unter anderem der Degussa und der BASF.

*1921:* In der Mongolei wird eine unabhängige Monarchie ausgerufen. Der deutschbaltische Baron Roman von Ungern-Sternberg wird alleiniger Herrscher unter dem nominellen Oberhaupt Bogd Khan. Eine sechsmonatige Diktatur beginnt.

*1991:* Margot und Erich Honecker werden vom sowjetischen Militärhospital in Beelitz-Heilstätten aus nach Moskau ausgeflogen.

----------


## schiene

*14.März*

Heute ist der: Steak-und-Blowjob-Tag (wer denkt sich nur so etwas aus?)

"Am 14. März 2016 wird weltweit der Steak-und-Blowjob-Tag gefeiert. Initiiert als Gegenstück zum Valentinstag, steht am Schnitzel-und-Blowjob-Tag oder kurz Schniblo-Tag, wie er in Deutschland auch genannt wird, der Mann im Mittelpunkt. Eingeführt wurde der Tag 2002 von Tom Birdsey, einem Radio-Moderator aus den USA. Die Frauen sollen ihrem Liebsten zeigen, wie viel er ihnen bedeutet. Dabei müssen sie sich keine Gedanken über das richtige Geschenk machen, denn der Name des Tages sagt bereits was gewünscht wird.

 Am Steak-und-Blowjob-Tag bedarf es keiner gemeinsamen Abendessen bei Kerzenlicht und auch keiner Blumen oder romantischen Spaziergänge im Mondschein. Grußkarten sollten auch nicht verschenkt werden. Alles, was Mann sich heute wünscht ist ein leckeres Steak und ein Blowjob. Natürlich gilt dabei das bekannte "quid pro quo". Das heißt: Je besser die Frau von ihrem Partner am Valentinstag verwöhnt wurde und je schöner die Geschenke für sie ausfielen, desto mehr sollte sie ihn heute verwöhnen. Damit nichts schief geht, gibt es nachfolgend ein paar hilfreiche Tipps.
Das Steak sollte bei der Zubereitung in der Pfanne zuvor fünf bis acht Minuten im Backofen erhitzt werden. Beim Anschneiden tritt dadurch weniger Saft aus. Zwei beliebte Garstufen des Steaks sind medium (halb durchgebraten) und well done (durchgebraten). In Deutschland kann das Steak auch durch ein Schnitzel ersetzt werden, sodass am Schniblo-Tag etwa ein Wiener Schnitzel serviert werden darf. In Sachen Blowjob ist es wichtig, dass alle erogenen Zonen des Partners einbezogen werden. Aber auch ein tiefer Blick in die Augen des Partners eignet sich sehr, um ihn glücklich zu machen.
Der Steak-und-Blowjob-Tag wurde geschaffen, um den Männern einen eigenen Valentinstag zu schenken, da sie eher keine Pralinen geschenkt bekommen möchten und auch eher keine Verwendung für Blumen oder Teddybären haben. Da einigen Frauen der Valentinstag jedoch nicht genug zu sein scheint, gibt es eine Gegenbewegung zum Steak-und-Blowjob-Tag, die sich Kuchen-und-Cunnilingus-Tag nennt und jedes Jahr am 14. April gefeiert wird. Der Text "Steak-und-Blowjob-Tag" wurde von www.kleiner-kalender.de entnommen.

*1794:* Eli Whitney erhält in den USA das Patent auf die von ihm erfundene Egreniermaschine zur Entkörnung von Baumwolle. Damit wird der großflächige Anbau der Pflanze in den Südstaaten lukrativ. Für das Abernten werden Sklaven benötigt und eingesetzt.

*1880:* Durch den Zusammenschluss mehrerer lokaler Hilfsvereine entsteht die Österreichische Gesellschaft vom Rothen Kreuze. Kaiser Franz Joseph I. unterschreibt die Gründungsurkunde und übernimmt gemeinsam mit seiner Gattin Elisabeth die Schirmherrschaft über die neue Organisation.

*1888:* Am Ende des drei Tage dauernden Großen Schneesturms an der Ostküste der USA werden rund 400 Tote gezählt.

*1898:* Berner Gymnasiasten gründen den Fußballclub BSC Young Boys in Bern.

*1950:* In den Vereinigten Staaten veröffentlicht das FBI die erste Liste der zehn meistgesuchten Flüchtigen.

----------


## wein4tler

*Ergänzung zum 14. März:*

*1910:* In dem von der *Lakeview Oil Company in Kalifornien* begonnenen Bohrloch Lakeview Number One kommt es zu einem *Blowout*. Beim sogenannten Lakeview Gusher strömen in den folgenden 1½ Jahren rund *1.400.000 m³ Erdöl aus,* ehe der Ausbruch unter Kontrolle gebracht werden kann.

*1991:* Das Bundesverfassungsgericht in Karlsruhe erklärt das geltende *Namensrecht*, nach dem die Frau bei der Heirat den Nachnamen des Mannes annehmen muss, wenn sich beide nicht auf einen Namen einigen, für *verfassungswidrig*.

*1996:* Vier deutsche Handelsunternehmen geben ihre *Fusion zur Metro AG* bekannt, die heute u. a. Galeria Kaufhof, real, extra, Media Markt und Saturn umfasst.

*2004:* Bei den *Präsidentschaftswahlen in Russland* wird der Amtsinhaber Wladimir Wladimirowitsch *Putin mit über 70 % der Stimmen* wiedergewählt. Die Organisation für Sicherheit und Zusammenarbeit in Europa bezeichnet die Wahlen als *nur bedingt demokratisch*.

*2005:* *Taiwan-Konflikt:* Im Rahmen ihrer Ein-China-Politik verabschiedete die Volksrepublik China das Anti-Abspaltungsgesetz, das der – nach chinesischer Sichtweise – abtrünnigen Provinz Taiwan mit militärischen Mitteln droht, sollte sie weitere formelle Unabhängigkeitsbestrebungen unternehmen.

*2006*: *Hessen* will einbürgerungswillige Ausländer zu *Integrationskursen* mit anschließendem Wissenstest und Loyalitäts-Eid verpflichten.

*2016:* Nach fast genau *fünf Jahren Bürgerkrieg in Syrien* sollen heute *in Genf* erneut *Verhandlungen über ein Ende des blutigen Konflikts* beginnen. Ziele der Gespräche, zu denen UNO-Sondervermittler Staffan de Mistura die Kriegsparteien nach Genf geladen hat, sind unter anderem eine Übergangsregierung und eine neue Verfassung für das Land.

----------


## schiene

*15.März*

Heute ist der:Weltverbrauchertag

"Der Weltverbrauchertag ist ein internationaler Aktionstag, an dem Verbraucherorganisationen auf die Rechte der Verbraucher aufmerksam machen. Er wird seit dem Jahr 1983 jährlich am 15. März begangen. Der Weltverbrauchertag geht zurück auf den US-Präsidenten John F. Kennedy, der am 15. März 1962 vor dem amerikanischen Kongress drei grundlegende Verbraucherrechte proklamierte. 
Kennedy nannte  das Recht, vor betrügerischer oder irreführender Werbung und Kennzeichnung geschützt zu werden,  das Recht, vor gefährlichen oder unwirksamen Medikamenten geschützt zu werden, das Recht, aus einer Vielfalt von Produkten mit marktgerechten Preisen auszuwählen. 
Als Verbraucher oder Konsument wird eine natürliche Person bezeichnet, die Waren und Dienstleistungen zur eigenen privaten Bedürfnisbefriedigung käuflich erwirbt. Der Bedarf am Verbraucherschutz beruht auf der Sicht, dass Verbraucher gegenüber den Herstellern und Vertreibern von Waren und gegenüber Dienstleistungsanbietern strukturell unterlegen sind, das heißt infolge mangelnder Fachkenntnis, Information und/oder Erfahrung benachteiligt werden können. (Mit material von: wikipedia) Der Text "Weltverbrauchertag" wurde von www.kleiner-kalender.de entnommen.

*1776:* South Carolina erklärt als erste nordamerikanische Kolonie seine Unabhängigkeit vom britischen Mutterland.

*1848:* Im Zuge der Märzrevolution im Kaisertum Österreich verspricht Kaiser Ferdinand I. den Österreichern die Aufhebung der Pressezensur und den Erlass einer Verfassung.

*1867:* In Österreich wird im Zahlungsverkehr die Postanweisung eingeführt.

*1906:* Die zum Automobilbau entschlossenen Geschäftspartner Henry Royce und Charles Rolls lassen ihre neu gegründete Firma Rolls-Royce Limited in Manchester eintragen.

*1917:* Unter dem Druck der Februarrevolution dankt der russische Zar Nikolaus II. ab und übergibt die Herrschaft an seinen Bruder Michail Alexandrowitsch Romanow, der bereits am nächsten Tag auf den Thron verzichtet.

*1924:* In Deutschland werden die letzten Papiermark im Nennwert von fünf Billionen Mark gedruckt. Sie entsprechen nach der Währungsreform desselben Jahres fünf Rentenmark.

*2008:* In einem Lager der albanischen Armee mit alter, zu entsorgender Munition im Dorf Gërdec kommt es zu einer Serie schwerer Explosionen. 26 Personen sterben, Hunderte werden verletzt. Mehrere Hundert Gebäude werden komplett zerstört, 1500 Gebäude in einem weiten Umkreis beschädigt.

----------


## schiene

*16.März*

Heute ist der:Alles-was-Du-machst-ist-richtig-Tag

"Der Alles-was-Du-machst-ist-richtig-Tag findet statt am 16. März 2016. Alles was Du machst ist richtig - zumindest heute. Du hast nun also die Möglichkeit alles auszugleichen, was am "Alles-was-Du-denkst-ist-falsch-Tag", der jedes Jahr am 15. März stattfindet, noch falsch war. Entspanne Dich also, denn heute kann nichts schief gehen und alles wird gut laufen und richtig sein.
Richtigkeit ist in der Bedeutung „das Richtigsein“ im Deutschen seit dem 15. Jahrhundert belegt. Die heutige Bedeutung ist "Gemäßheit, Ordnung“. Ursprünglich bedeutete es "gerade, nach der Richtschnur ausgerichtet" und nimmt auf "richten" Bezug, nicht unmittelbar auf "Recht". Im heutigen Sprachgebrauch wird richtig als das Gegenwort von falsch verwendet. (Mit Material von: Wikipedia) Dieser Text wurde von www.kleiner-kalender.de entnommen."

*1521:* Der unter spanischer Flagge segelnde portugiesische Seefahrer Ferdinand Magellan entdeckt die Philippinen.

*1830:* Die New York Stock Exchange verzeichnet den geringsten Tagesumsatz ihrer Geschichte. Von 80 Millionen gelisteter Aktien werden nur 31 Stück gehandelt.

*1905:* In Mainz wird der Sportverein 1. FSV Mainz 05 gegründet. Andere Quellen geben jedoch den 27. März als Gründungsdatum an.

*1935:* Nach offizieller Nichtigkeitserklärung des Vertrags von Versailles seitens des Deutschen Reiches ordnet Adolf Hitler die Wiedereinführung der allgemeinen Wehrpflicht an. Gleichzeitig wird die Reichswehr in Wehrmacht umbenannt.

*1945:* Durch britische Bombardierung wird die Stadt Würzburg zu mehr als 80 Prozent zerstört. Rund 5000 Menschen kommen ums Leben.

*1968:* Im Vietnamkrieg bringen Angehörige der US Army zur Aufbesserung der Militärstatistik im südvietnamesischen Dorf My Lai 4 über 500 Männer, Frauen und Kinder um, die sie als Angehörige des Vietcong bezeichnen. Erst das aktive Eingreifen des Hubschrauberpiloten Hugh Thompson junior beendet das Massaker von My Lai.

----------


## wein4tler

*18. März:*

*1793:* Der am Vortag erstmals zusammengetretene *Rheinisch-Deutsche Nationalkonvent deutscher Jakobiner* erklärt die von ihm vertretenen Gebiete als Mainzer Republik für unabhängig. Andreas Joseph Hofmann ruft vom Balkon des Deutschhauses die *erste Republik auf deutschem Boden* aus.
Mittlerweile waren die Koalitionstruppen jedoch zum Gegenangriff übergegangen. Sie schlossen Mainz am 31. März ein und belagerten die Stadt bis zu ihrer Einnahme am 23. Juli 1793. Dies bedeutete das Ende der Mainzer Republik und des Nationalkonvents.

*1813:* *Russische Truppen* unter dem Befehl von Friedrich Karl von Tettenborn *besetzen während des Befreiungskrieges Hamburg* und beenden mit der Vertreibung der Franzosen die erste Hamburger Franzosenzeit. Diese erobern jedoch durch Louis-Nicolas Davout am 30. Mai die Stadt zurück.

*1848:* Die *Märzrevolution* pflanzt sich im Deutschen Bund fort; in Berlin kommt es trotz Zugeständnissen durch König Friedrich Wilhelm IV. zum bewaffneten Kampf zwischen Bürgern und Militär, der etwa 300 Tote fordert.

*1890:* Reichskanzler Otto von *Bismarck reicht sein Entlassungsgesuch* bei Kaiser Wilhelm II. ein, worauf der junge Monarch zuvor mehrfach gedrängt hat. Zwei Tage später ist der Rücktritt vollzogen.

*1911:* General *Paul von Hindenburg* nimmt mit 64 Jahren seinen *Abschied* und wird unter Verleihung des Schwarzen Adlerordens in den Ruhestand versetzt, aus dem er nach Ausbruch des Ersten Weltkriegs jedoch wieder zurückgeholt wird.

*1918:* Die *Vierte Flandernschlacht* beginnt mit Artilleriefeuer der deutschen Truppen auf alliierte Stellungen, dem zwei Stunden später das deutsche Überschreiten des Flusses Yser folgt.

*1921:* *Der Kronstädter Matrosenaufstand bei Petrograd* gegen die Regierung Sowjetrusslands, der am 24. Februar begonnen hat, wird endgültig blutig niedergeschlagen. Im Gefängnis von Kronstadt kommt es zu Massenerschießungen.

*1945:* 1.250 amerikanische Bomber fliegen im Zweiten Weltkrieg einen *Luftangriff auf Berlin*.

*1970:* Der *kambodschanische Premierminister Lon Nol entmachtet* mit Hilfe des Parlaments *Prinz Norodom Sihanouk*, der sich zu diesem Zeitpunkt auf Auslandsreise befindet, als Staatschef.

*1991:* Jonas Savimbi, der Führer der Befreiungsbewegung UNITA, erklärt den *Bürgerkrieg in Angola für beendet*.

*2012:* Nach dem Rücktritt von Christian Wulff wird *Joachim Gauck zum 11. Bundespräsidenten* der Bundesrepublik Deutschland gewählt.

*2014:* Im Rahmen der *Sonnenblumen-Bewegung* besetzen protestierende Studenten das Parlamentsgebäude in Taipei (Republik China auf Taiwan) und halten es über die folgenden 24 Tage weiter besetzt.

----------


## wein4tler

*19. März:*

*1279:* Nach der Niederlage Chinas in der *Seeschlacht bei Yamen* gegen die Mongolen ertränkt sich Premierminister und Kaiserberater Lu Xiufu gemeinsam mit dem achtjährigen Thronerben Song Bing und beendet damit die Song-Dynastie. Die *Herrschaft der Mongolen* unter der von Kublai Khan proklamierten *Yuan-Dynastie beginnt.*
Die Song-Dynastie herrschte in China von 960 bis 1279.Veruntreuung und Vetternwirtschaft in der Mandarin-Verwaltung waren die Schattenseite des Song-Staates.
Große Teile Südchinas (so die Hauptstadt Hangzhou) waren bereits seit 1276 von den Mongolen unter Kublai Khan erobert. So versuchten die Führer der Song-Dynastie, durch eine Seeschlacht im Deltagebiet des Perlflusses das Blatt zu wenden. Die Schlacht wurde trotz der mehrfachen zahlenmäßigen Überlegenheit der Songstreitkräfte zum Desaster, die mehr als 100.000 Menschen das Leben kostete.  
Die Yuan-Dynastie herrschte dann von 1279 bis 1368 über China. Mit der Mongolenherrschaft wurde China zum ersten Mal in seiner Geschichte Teil eines Weltreiches, das von Russland bis in den Fernen Osten reichte.

*1815:* In einem *Protokoll des Wiener Kongresses* werden Fragen des staatlichen Gesandtenwesens und der ständigen diplomatischen Vertreter geregelt. Unter anderem ist der *Botschafter seither ranghöchster Diplomat*.

*1848:* Der *Barrikadenaufstand bei der Märzrevolution in Berlin* fordert über hundert Tote, die sogenannten Märzgefallenen. Die Truppen werden auf Befehl des preußischen Königs Friedrich Wilhelm IV. aus der Stadt abgezogen.

*1882:* In *Barcelona* erfolgt die *Grundsteinlegung* der von Antoni Gaudí entworfenen, bis heute unvollendet gebliebenen *Kathedrale Sagrada Família.*

*1911:* Von *Clara Zetkin* initiiert, wird in Deutschland, Dänemark, Österreich-Ungarn und der Schweiz erstmals ein *Internationaler Frauentag* begangen.

*1914:* In Deutschland finden anlässlich des Internationalen Frauentags *Demonstrationen für die Einführung des Wahlrechts für Frauen* statt.

*1932:* Die *Sydney Harbour Bridge* in Sydney, eine der längsten Bogenbrücken der Welt, die den Hafen von Sydney überspannt, wird *offiziell eröffnet*.

*1933:* Durch eine neue Verfassung erhält der portugiesische *Ministerpräsident António de Oliveira Salazar diktatorische Vollmachten*. Salazar verkündete den Estado Novo, den „Neuen Staat“, eine konservativ-autoritäre Diktatur. Er war von 1932 bis 1968 Ministerpräsident, sowie 1951 zeitweise Präsident von Portugal. Salazar vermochte mit einer äußerst geschickten Neutralitätspolitik den Alliierten und den Achsenmächten Konzessionen zu machen, ohne sich auf eine Seite zu stellen. Er hatte niemals Anstalten gemacht, sich dem radikalen Antisemitismus der anderen rechten Diktaturen Europas anzuschließen. Ihm gelang es durch ein rigides Sparprogramm, den Staatshaushalt auszugleichen und sämtliche Auslandsschulden zu begleichen. 
1968 setzte ein Schlaganfall Salazars Herrschaft ein Ende.

*1944:* Nachdem das mit den Achsenmächten verbündete Ungarn im Zweiten Weltkrieg Kontakt mit den Alliierten aufgenommen hat, beginnt Deutschland mit dem *Unternehmen Margarethe*, der deutschen Besetzung Ungarns.
Die Besetzung ging auch mit der Einsetzung Otto Winkelmanns als Höherer SS- und Polizeiführer für Ungarn einher. Für die geplante Deportation der ungarischen Juden wurde das *Sondereinsatzkommando Eichmann* aufgestellt. Dieses deportierte zwischen April und Juli 1944 knapp *440.000 ungarische Juden in die KZs* und Vernichtungslager. Die Mehrzahl von ihnen wurde in Auschwitz ermordet. Nach Protesten neutraler Regierungen und des Papstes wurden die Deportationen eingestellt.
*Unternehmen Margarethe II* war die geplante Besetzung Rumäniens für den Fall, dass die rumänische Regierung gegenüber der Sowjetunion kapitulieren sollte. Dies geschah tatsächlich im August 1944; die Operation wurde aber nicht durchgeführt.

*1945:* Da sich die Niederlage des Deutschen Reiches im Zweiten Weltkrieg abzeichnet, erteilt Adolf Hitler den *Nerobefehl*, nach dem die Infrastruktur im Deutschen Reich zu zerstören ist.
Hitler ordnete eine *Taktik der verbrannten Erde*, wie sie in deutschen Eroberungs- und Besatzungsgebieten praktiziert worden war, nun auch im Reichsgebiet an, in dem inzwischen alliierte Truppen vorrückten. Diesen sollte nur unbrauchbare Infrastruktur in die Hände fallen.
Der Nerobefehl wurde teils bewusst unterlaufen – unter anderem durch den zuständigen Reichsminister für Bewaffnung und Munition Albert Speer. 
Karl Dönitz als Reichspräsident untersagte schließlich am 6. Mai 1945 die endgültige oder zeitweise Zerstörung von Industrie- und Infrastrukturanlagen und hob damit den Befehl zu „Zerstörungsmaßnahmen im Reichsgebiet“ auf.

*1950:* Das Ständige Komitee des Weltfriedenskongresses verabschiedet den Stockholmer *Appell zur Ächtung der Atombombe*.

*1981:* Im *Iran-Irak-Krieg* startet die iranische Seite eine große Gegenoffensive in der *Schlacht von Dezful*, die jedoch letztlich ohne Sieger bleibt.
Der Nachtangriff bei Dezful am 19. März 1981 erfolgte mit 100.000 iranischen Kämpfern, darunter 30.000 Pasdaran und Freiwillige. Die irakische Armee verlor in diesen Kämpfen 700 Panzerfahrzeuge; 10.000 Soldaten starben, 25.000 Verwundete wurden registriert, 15.000 gerieten in Gefangenschaft.

*1986:* *Bayer 05 Uerdingen* gewinnt das Viertelfinalrückspiel im Europapokal der Pokalsieger 1985/86 *gegen die SG Dynamo Dresden mit 7:3* und zieht damit in das Halbfinale ein. Auf Grund seiner Vorgeschichte und des Spielverlaufs wird der Ausgang der Partie auch als das *„Wunder von der Grotenburg“* bezeichnet.

*2006:* Bei den *Präsidentschaftswahlen in Weißrussland* erhält Amtsinhaber *Aljaksandr Lukaschenka über 80 % der Stimmen*. Noch in der gleichen Nacht kommt es in der weißrussischen Hauptstadt Minsk zu friedlichen Protesten tausender Menschen gegen die Wahlmanipulationen, die auch in den nächsten Tagen weitergehen.

*2013:* Papst Franziskus wird 6 Tage nach seiner Wahl feierlich in sein Amt eingeführt und erhält Fischerring und Pallium.

----------


## wein4tler

*20. März:*

Der *Internationale Tag des Glücks* wird am 20. März 2016 gefeiert. Der Aktionstag wurde im Juni 2012 durch die Vereinten Nationen beschlossen. Mit dem Tag soll die Bedeutung des Strebens nach Glück und Wohlbefinden bewusst gemacht werden. Glück und Wohlbefinden sind universelle Ziele und Bestrebungen der Menschen auf der ganzen Welt. Als Erfüllung menschlichen Wünschens und Strebens ist Glück ein sehr vielschichtiger Begriff, der Empfindungen vom momentanen Glücksgefühl bis zu anhaltender Glückseligkeit einschließt

Das Streben nach Glück hat als originäres individuelles Freiheitsrecht Eingang gefunden in das Gründungsdokument der ersten neuzeitlichen Demokratie, in die Unabhängigkeitserklärung der Vereinigten Staaten. Dort wird es als Pursuit of Happiness bezeichnet. Die Förderung individuellen menschlichen Glücksstrebens ist heute Gegenstand spezifischer Forschung und Beratung unter neurobiologischen, medizinischen, soziologischen, philosophischen und psychotherapeutischen Gesichtspunkten. Der Text "Internationaler Tag des Glücks" wurde von www.kleiner-kalender.de entnommen.

*1815:* Napoleon Bonaparte, der Verbannung auf Elba entflohen, zieht während seiner *„Herrschaft der Hundert Tage“* in Paris ein.

*1890:* *Otto von Bismarck* wird seinem Antrag gemäß *als deutscher Reichskanzler entlassen*, nachdem es zu Kompetenzstreitigkeiten zwischen ihm und Kaiser Wilhelm II. gekommen ist. Neuer Reichskanzler wird Leo von Caprivi.

*1916:* *Albert Einstein veröffentlicht* in der Fachzeitschrift Annalen der Physik den Artikel *Die Grundlage der Allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie.* Darin führt er die Gravitation auf ein geometrisches Phänomen in einer gekrümmten 4-dimensionalen Raumzeit zurück.

*1933:* Das *Konzentrationslager Dachau* wird mit Ankunft der ersten 150 Häftlinge eröffnet. Es war zwölf Jahre durchgehend in Betrieb.
Das Gelände lag ungefähr 20 Kilometer nordwestlich von München. Von den insgesamt mindestens 200.000 Dachauer Haftinsassen starben etwa 41.500.

*1956:* *Tunesien*, seit 1881 französisches Protektorat, erlangt seine volle *Unabhängigkeit von Frankreich.*

*1995:* Mitglieder der japanischen Organisation Ōmu Shinrikyō verüben in der U-Bahn von *Tokio einen Giftgasanschlag mit Sarin*. Dabei kommen 12 Menschen ums Leben, über 1.000 werden verletzt.

*2003:* Noch vor Tagesanbruch beginnt mit einem gezielten Bombardement auf Bagdad der *Dritte Golfkrieg der „Koalition der Willigen“* unter der Führung der Vereinigten Staaten gegen den Irak. Interessanterweise war auch Thailand unter der Koalition der Willigen zu finden.

*2008:* *Emirates* bietet als erste Fluglinie weltweit die Möglichkeit, mit dem *Mobiltelefon auch während des Fluges* zu telefonieren.

*2010:* Einen Tag vor Johann Sebastian Bachs 325. Geburtstag wird in Leipzig das *Bach-Museum* durch den Bundespräsidenten Horst Köhler wiedereröffnet.

----------


## wein4tler

*21. März:*

Frühlingsbeginn.

*1871:* In Berlin wird der in der Reichstagswahl am 3. März gewählte *erste deutsche Reichstag* eröffnet. Eduard von Simson wird von den 382 Abgeordneten zum ersten Reichstagspräsidenten gewählt.

*1913:* *Albert Schweitzer* und seine Frau Helene brechen zu ihrer ersten Reise nach Afrika auf, um in Französisch-Äquatorialafrika ein *Krankenhaus* aufzubauen. Sie treffen am 16. April *in Lambaréné* ein.

*1918:* Im Ersten Weltkrieg beginnt die *deutsche Frühjahrsoffensive*, die bis zum 17. Juli dauern wird. Die Operation Michael, die zwar große Geländegewinn bringt, scheitert letztendlich vor Amiens.

*1935:* *Reza Schah Pahlavi* ändert per Dekret den *Landesnamen Persiens in Iran*.

*1943:* Das von v. Gersdorff geplante *Attentat auf Adolf Hitler* während einer Besichtigung erbeuteter Waffen *scheitert*.
Rudolf-Christoph Freiherr von Gersdorff (* 27. März 1905 in Lüben; † 27. Januar 1980 in München) war ein deutscher Offizier, zuletzt Generalmajor im Zweiten Weltkrieg sowie Mitglied des aktiven Widerstandes von Offizieren der Wehrmacht gegen Adolf Hitler. Er war als Experte abkommandiert, die Ausstellung zu erläutern. Beim Rundgang wollte er Hitler und die anwesende Führungsspitze, darunter Hermann Göring, Heinrich Himmler, Wilhelm Keitel und Karl Dönitz, mit zwei britischen Splitterminen, die er in den Manteltaschen trug, in die Luft sprengen und dabei sein Leben opfern. Nachdem Freiherr von Gersdorff den Säurezünder bereits aktiviert hatte, hastete Hitler durch die Ausstellung, ohne vor Ausstellungsstücken innezuhalten, und verließ das Gebäude schon nach zwei Minuten, während der Zünder eine Mindestzeit von 10 Minuten hatte. Freiherr von Gersdorff konnte den Zünder auf einer Toilette des Zeughauses gerade noch rechtzeitig entschärfen. Nach der gescheiterten Aktion wurde er unmittelbar an die Ostfront zurückbeordert. 

*1959:* Das chinesische Militär schlägt den *tibetischen Volksaufstand* gegen die völkerrechtswidrige Besetzung des Landes durch die Volksrepublik China mit Militärgewalt nieder.

*1975:* Nachdem Kaiser Haile Selassie am 12. September des Vorjahres gestürzt worden ist, schafft das Militär *die Monarchie in Äthiopien endgültig ab*. In der Provinz Eritrea beginnen daraufhin Aufstände gegen die Militärregierung.

*1991*: Der deutsche Bundesforschungsminister Heinz Riesenhuber verkündet das endgültige *Aus für das Kernkraftwerk Kalkar*. Die nordrhein-westfälische Stadt Kalkar erhält als Ausgleich rund 60 Millionen Euro.

*2005:* In Red Lake im US-Bundesstaat Minnesota läuft der Schüler Jeffrey Weise Amok. Er erschießt zuhause zuerst seinen Großvater und dessen Lebensgefährtin und führt danach das Massaker in der örtlichen Highschool weiter. Der Amoklauf kostet zehn Menschen, inklusive des Täters, das Leben.

*2010:* Die *10. Paralympischen Winterspiele in Vancouver* enden nach zehn Tagen. Erfolgreichste Nation war mit 13 Goldmedaillen Deutschland.

*2014*: Das oberste Gericht Thailands erklärt die Parlamentswahl vom 2. Februar für ungültig.

----------


## wein4tler

*23. März:*
*
1783:* *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart* gibt im Wiener Burgtheater in Gegenwart von Kaiser Joseph II. ein großes Akademie-Konzert, bei dem mehrere seiner Werke uraufgeführt werden, darunter die *Haffner-Sinfonie* und das *13. Klavierkonzert*.

*1801:* *Zar Paul I.* wird *bei einem nächtlichen Attentat* von adligen Offizieren in seinem Schlafzimmer im St.-Michaels-Schloss in Sankt Petersburg *umgebracht.* Das Schloss ist als Hochsicherheitsgebäude für die Herrscherfamilie konzipiert. Nachfolger als Zar wird Pauls Sohn Alexander, der vermutlich in das Mordkomplott eingeweiht gewesen ist.

*1821:* In der von Aufständischen eroberten peloponnesischen Stadt Kalamata wird die *Griechische Revolution* angekündigt, die zur Unabhängigkeit vom Osmanischen Reich führen soll.

*1860:* Nahe der Stadt Tétouan erleidet *Marokko* die entscheidende Niederlage *im Krieg gegen Spanien* und bittet um Waffenstillstand. Der Friedensschluss erfolgt am 25. April.

*1889:* US-Präsident Benjamin Harrison unterzeichnet eine Proklamation, mit der das letzte Indianer-Territorium auf dem Gebiet der Vereinigten Staaten in* Oklahoma zur Besiedlung für Weiße freigegeben* wird. Der darauf basierende *Oklahoma Land Run* findet am 22. April statt

Der größte Teil des übrig gebliebenen Indianerterritoriums in der Region von Oklahoma war bis dahin *vorwiegend Stammesgebiet* der Fünf zivilisierten Nationen, der Indianervölker *der Cherokee, Chickasaw, Choctaw, Muskogee und Seminolen*. Diese Stämme waren bis 1838/39 beim Pfad der Tränen 
gewaltsam aus ihrer angestammten Heimat (von verschiedenen östlicher gelegenen US-Bundesstaaten) in das als unwirtlich geltende Oklahoma-Territorium zwangsumgesiedelt worden, wo sie das Land mit ansässigen Stämmen teilen mussten.

Am Vormittag des 22. April versammelten sich Tausende der neuen Siedler an der Grenze zum Cherokee-Outlet. Nach dem Startschuss um 12 Uhr Mittags begann das Wettrennen dieser Kolonisten um ein möglichst gutes Stück Land in diesem Gebiet.

*1900:* Der britische Archäologe Arthur Evans beginnt mit der *Ausgrabung der minoischen Stadt Knossos*, eine Tätigkeit, die über 14 Jahre in Anspruch nehmen wird.

*1919:* Der *letzte Monarch Österreich-Ungarns, Karl I.* verlässt mit seiner Familie Österreich und begibt sich ins *Exil in der Schweiz*. Im Feldkircher Manifest widerruft er vor dem Grenzübertritt seinen Verzicht auf die Ausübung der Regierungsgeschäfte, was alsbald Anlass für das Habsburger-Gesetz wird.

*1949:* Nach dem Königreich Ägypten schließt auch der Libanon mit Israel ein Waffenstillstandsabkommen zur Beendigung der Kampfhandlungen im Palästinakrieg.

*1956:* Mit der Verkündung der neuen Verfassung wird *Pakistan die erste islamische Republik*. Iskander Mirza wird vorläufiger Präsident.

*1994:* Beim *Absturz von Aeroflot-Flug 593 von Moskau nach Hong Kong* kommen alle 75 Personen an Bord ums Leben. Die Aufzeichnungen des Stimmenrecorders ergeben, dass beim Absturz der 15-jährige Sohn des Piloten am Steuer gesessen hat.

*1996:* Bei der ersten Direktwahl des Präsidenten der Republik China wird auf Taiwan Amtsinhaber Lee Teng-hui mit 54 Prozent der Wählerstimmen bestätigt.

*2001:* Nach über 15 Jahren in der Erdumlaufbahn wird die *Raumstation Mir gezielt zum Absturz* gebracht und verglüht über dem Pazifik.

*2013:* In Castel Gandolfo treffen *mit Franziskus und Benedikt XVI.* erstmals in der Neuzeit ein *amtierender und ein emeritierter Papst* zusammen.

----------


## Enrico

70 Jahre ist er nun König, heute auf den Tag genau.

----------


## pit

> 70 Jahre ist er nun König, heute auf den Tag genau.


Die Krönung war am 05.05.1950 und seit dem ist der 5te Mai in Thailand ebenfalls ein Feiertag. Fehlen also demnach noch 4 Jahre zum nächsten Jubiläum.

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

*11. Juni:*

Die *Bauernregel für heute* lautet: „Wenn St. Barnabas bringt Regen, gibt’s reichen Traubensegen.“ 

*1742:* Der *Vorfrieden von Breslau* zwischen Preußen und Österreich während des Ersten Schlesischen Krieges entsteht durch englische Vermittlung. Österreich muss Schlesien an Preußen abtreten. Nach der verlorenen Schlacht bei Chotusitz entschloss sich die österreichische Herrscherin Maria Theresia, um ihre Kräfte im Österreichischen Erbfolgekrieg nicht zu zersplittern, zum Frieden mit dem preußischen König Friedrich II. Das jenseits der Oppa gelegene Fürstentum Teschen und der größere Teil der Fürstentümer Troppau und Jägerndorf verblieben bei Österreich als Österreichisch-Schlesien. 

*1775:* Der französische *König Ludwig XVI.* wird in der Kathedrale von Reims *gekrönt*.

*1854:* Das Lied *"Die Wacht am Rhein"* von Max Schneckenburger wird mit der Musik von Karl Wilhelm anlässlich der Silberhochzeit des preußischen Prinzen Wilhelm, des späteren Kaisers Wilhelm I., uraufgeführt. Die Wacht am Rhein ist ein politisches Lied, welches im Deutschen Kaiserreich ab 1871 neben "Heil dir im Siegerkranz" die Bedeutung einer inoffiziellen Nationalhymne hatte.

*1868:* Im Osmanischen Reich wird die Hilfsorganisation für verwundete und kranke Soldaten gebildet, aus der später der *Türkische Rote Halbmond* hervorgeht.

*1938:* Nach einem Befehl des Kuomintang-Führers Chiang Kai-shek kommt es zur vorsätzlich herbeigeführten Überschwemmung dreier chinesischer Provinzen durch den Gelben Fluss. Damit sollen im Zweiten Japanisch-Chinesischer Krieg die in Richtung Wuhan vorrückenden japanischen Truppen aufgehalten werden. Das Sprengen der Deiche ohne Warnung der Zivilbevölkerung kostet nach Schätzungen 890.000 Chinesen das Leben, zerstört 4.000 Dörfer und mehrere Städte und macht Millionen Menschen obdachlos.

*1961:* Die Nacht vom 11. auf den 12. Juni 1961 wird als *Feuernacht* bezeichnet, in der *in Südtirol 37 Strommasten gesprengt* wurden. Die Feuernacht bildete den Höhepunkt der Anschläge des Befreiungsausschuss Südtirols.

*1982:* In den Vereinigten Staaten kommt* Steven Spielbergs Film "E. T. - Der Außerirdische"* in die Filmtheater.

*1985:* Auf der *Glienicker Brücke bei Berlin* findet der größte *Agentenaustausch* der Geschichte statt.
Zwischen 1962 und 1986 wurden auf der Glienicker Brücke drei Austauschaktionen mit insgesamt 40 Personen durchgeführt. Später ging sie deshalb unter dem Namen Agentenbrücke durch die Medien. Der englische Spitzname der Brücke ist Bridge of Spies („Brücke der Spione“). 
Am 11. Februar 1986 wurden die vier im Osten inhaftierten Personen *Anatoli Schtscharanski* (UdSSR, Dissident, Regimekritiker, Oppositioneller, aus Sicht der UdSSR ein Agent, verurteilt wegen Verrats und antisowjetischer Agitation, später israelischer Handelsminister Natan Sharansky), der DDR-Bürger *Wolf-Georg Frohn*, der Tschechoslowake *Jaroslav Javorský* sowie der BRD-Bürger *Dietrich Nistroy* gegen fünf Häftlinge aus dem Westen ausgetauscht. Es handelte sich um *Hana Köcher,* KGB-Agentin, Heimat: ČSSR, *Karel Köcher,* KGB-Agent, Heimat: ČSSR, *Jewgeni Semljakow*, Computerspezialist der UdSSR, *Jerzy Kaczmarek*, Geheimdienstler der VR Polen und *Detlef Scharfenorth*. Lange war zuvor gestritten worden, ob Anatoli Schtscharanski als Freiheitskämpfer (Sicht der USA) oder Agent (sowjetische Auffassung) zu behandeln sei. Die Amerikaner setzten sich mit ihrer Auffassung durch und erwirkten, dass Schtscharanski vor den drei anderen zur Grenzlinie an der Glienicker Brücke gefahren wurde. 

*1996:* Beim *Bombenanschlag auf die Moskauer Metro* werden vier Menschen getötet und zwölf verletzt. Der Anschlag wird tschetschenischen Separatisten zugeschrieben.

*2001:* In der deutschen Atompolitik wird ein Wandel verbindlich. Die Bundesregierung und vier Betreibergesellschaften von Kernkraftwerken schließen die *Übereinkunft zum Ausstieg aus der Kernenergie* auf der Basis des Atomkonsenses vom 14. Juni 2000.

*2010:* Mit dem 1:1 im Eröffnungsspiel zwischen Südafrika und Mexiko beginnt die *Fußball-Weltmeisterschaft 2010 in der Republik Südafrika*.

----------


## wein4tler

*13. Juni:*

*1612:* Matthias wird zum deutschen Kaiser ausgerufen. Matthias war der vierte Sohn des Kaisers Maximilian II. und Maria von Spanien. Er war Kaiser des Heiligen Römischen Reiches und Erzherzog von Österreich (1612–1619) und bereits seit 1608 König von Ungarn und Kroatien, seit 1611 auch König von Böhmen. Mit dem böhmischen Aufstand (2. Prager Fenstersturz) begann in der Schlussphase der Herrschaft von Matthias der *Dreißigjährige Krieg*.

*1886:* *Ludwig II.* ertrinkt im Würmsee, dem heutigen Starnberger See. Die genauen Todesumstände bleiben ungewiss. Er litt an einer schizotypen Persönlichkeitsstörung. Es gab den Verdacht, Ludwig habe zusätzlich in seinen letzten Lebensjahren an"Morbus Pick" gelitten; dies leitete sich unter anderem aus dem Autopsiebefund des Jahres 1886 ab, der bei Ludwig eine deutliche Schrumpfung des Frontalhirns festgestellt hatte.

*1918:* Nach einem eigenmächtigen Beschluss örtlicher Bolschewiki werden in Perm *Großfürst Michail Alexandrowitsch Romanow*, der Bruder des früheren Zaren Nikolaus II., und sein Sekretär Nicholas Johnson *in einem Wald ermordet*. Der Beschluss, die restliche Zarenfamilie zu töten, wurde an höchster Stelle in Moskau gefasst. Es besteht kein Zweifel mehr, dass die führenden Köpfe der Bolschewiki, insbesondere auch Lenin und Jakow Swerdlow, Anteil daran hatten.

*1938:* Beginn der *Juni-Aktion,* der ersten Massenverhaftung von Juden in Deutschland und Österreich während des Nationalsozialismus.
Die Juni-Aktion gehörte zur *Aktion „Arbeitsscheu Reich“*, welche seit Anfang 1938 durch die Dienststelle "Vierjahresplan" im persönlichen Stab Heinrich Himmlers geplant und von der Gestapo sowie Kriminalpolizei durchgeführt wurde. Die zweite Verhaftungswelle vom 13. bis 18. Juni 1938 zielte ursprünglich allein auf nichtsesshafte Asoziale: „Bettler, Landstreicher und Alkoholiker“, aber auch „Zigeuner und wandernde Handwerker“. Laut internen Berichten wurden auch andere Personengruppen wie „Zuhälter und böswillige Unterhaltsverweigerer“ durch die Kriminalpolizei verhaftet. Am 1. Juni 1938 wurde die Zielgruppe nach persönlicher Anordnung Hitlers ausgeweitet: Nunmehr waren auch Juden zu verhaften, die als vorbestraft galten und zu mindestens einem Monat Haft verurteilt worden waren.
Sie wurden in das Konzentrationslager Dachau, Buchenwald und Sachsenhausen überführt.

*1944:* Im *Zweiten Weltkrieg* schlägt *der erste Fieseler-Fi-103-Flugkörper*, der propagandistisch die Bezeichnung* V1* erhält, *in London ein*. Die Deutschen starten die fliegenden Bomben aus dem besetzten Département Pas-de-Calais in Nordfrankreich. Das „Ferngeschoß in Flugzeugform“ war mit fast einer Tonne Sprengstoff bestückt und wurde daher umgangssprachlich auch „Flügelbombe“ genannt. V1 stand für Vergeltungswaffe 1.

*1944:* Geboren wurde *Ban Ki-moon*, (in Injō, damals Japanisches Kaiserreich, heute Südkorea) Diplomat und Politiker, seit dem 1. Januar 2007 achter B]Generalsekretär der Vereinten Nationen[/B].

*1971:* Die New York Times beginnt mit dem *Abdruck geheimer Pentagon-Papiere über den Vietnamkrieg*. US-Präsident Richard Nixon und Justizminister John N. Mitchell versuchen, mit einer Klage vor Gericht weitere Veröffentlichungen zu unterbinden, scheitern aber später vor dem Obersten Gerichtshof der USA.
Die *partielle Veröffentlichung* der Pentagon-Papiere 1971 durch die New York Times *deckte die gezielte Irreführung der US-amerikanischen Öffentlichkeit* in Bezug auf den Vietnamkrieg durch alle Präsidenten von Harry S. Truman bis Richard Nixon auf. Die Bevölkerung erfuhr, dass entgegen vielen Beteuerungen beteiligter Präsidenten der *Krieg schon lange vorher geplant* war und die Sicherung der Demokratie in Südvietnam nicht das eigentliche Ziel war. 

*1974:* Die *10. Fußball-Weltmeisterschaft* wird *in Deutschland* eröffnet. Das Eröffnungsspiel zwischen Brasilien und Jugoslawien endet 0:0.

*1980:**Sarah Connor* (* 13. Juni 1980 als Sarah Marianne Corina Lewe) ist eine deutsche Pop- und Soulsängerin. Ihren Durchbruch hatte sie 2001 mit der Single "Let’s Get Back to Bed – Boy!", ihr Debüt-Album *Green Eyed Soul* wurde dreifach mit Gold ausgezeichnet. Mit "From Sarah with Love", "Music Is the Key", "Just One Last Dance", "Living to Love You" und "From Zero to Hero" erreichte sie Platz eins der deutschen Hitparade. Mit über sieben Millionen verkauften Tonträgern gehört sie zu den bislang erfolgreichsten deutschen Sängerinnen des 21. Jahrhunderts.

*1983:* Das US-amerikanische Unternehmen *Motorola* stellt mit dem DynaTAC 8000X das *weltweit erste kommerzielle Handy* vor. Zum damaligen Zeitpunkt kostete es noch 3.995 US-Dollar, besaß eine Gesprächsdauer von etwa einer Stunde und konnte 30 Nummern speichern. Dennoch hatten schon ein Jahr später (1984) rund 300.000 Menschen diesen Urvater des modernen Mobiltelefons erworben. 

*1990:* In der Bernauer Straße beginnt *offiziell der Abriss der Berliner Mauer*.

*2005:* Irisch wird in der Europäischen Union als Amtssprache eingeführt.

----------


## wein4tler

*15. Juni:*

*1215:* König Johann „Ohneland“ von England setzt sein Siegel unter die Articles of the Barons, das Dokument, auf dem die *Magna Carta* beruht. Die Magna Carta, Langform Magna Carta Libertatum (dt. „große Urkunde der Freiheiten“), ist eine von König Johann Ohneland zu Runnymede in England am 15. Juni 1215 besiegelte Vereinbarung mit dem revoltierenden englischen Adel. Sie gilt als die wichtigste Quelle des englischen Verfassungsrechts. Ab dem 14. Jahrhundert hatte die Magna Carta eine geringere Bedeutung. Als es im 17. Jahrhundert aufgrund des Absolutismus der Stuart-Könige zu revolutionären Auseinandersetzungen zwischen Krone und Parlament kam, wurde sie vor allem durch den Anwalt Sir Edward Coke als Dokument englischer Freiheitsrechte umgedeutet und gilt seither als das wichtigste *englische Staatsgrundgesetz*. Die Magna Carta ist immer noch *Grundlage des Rule of Law*, des Rechts und der Bildung des Parlaments in Großbritannien.
Der Artikel 5 der amerikanischen "Bill of Rights" ist ebenfalls von der Magna Carta beeinflusst. Bis heute hat die Magna Carta als eine der Grundlagen der amerikanischen Verfassung auch in der amerikanischen Öffentlichkeit eine hohe Bedeutung.
Die Magna Carta, die weithin als eines der wichtigsten rechtlichen Dokumente bei der Entwicklung der modernen Demokratie angesehen wird, war ein entscheidender Wendepunkt in der Bemühung, Freiheit zu etablieren. *Die Allgemeine Erklärung der Menschenrechte der Vereinten Nationen 1948* wird in Anlehnung an die Bedeutung des mittelalterlichen Dokuments auch *als Magna Carta für die ganze Menschheit* bezeichnet. Auch Artikel 6 der Europäischen Menschenrechtskonvention lässt sich auf die Magna Carta zurückführen.

*1389:* In der *Schlacht auf dem Amselfeld* stehen sich die Armeen Serbiens mit seinen Verbündeten und das osmanische Heer gegenüber. Die Verklärung der Schlacht begründete den serbischen Volksmythos gegen die osmanische Herrschaft, der bis heute anhält.

*1667:* *Jean-Baptiste Denis* vollführt die *erste aufgezeichnete erfolgreiche Blutübertragung von Tierblut* (einem Lamm) zum Menschen (ein 15-jähriger Junge). Denis war einer der Ärzte des französischen Königs Ludwig XIV.

*1881:* Das *erste österreichische Telefonbuch* erscheint. 

*1883:* Der *deutsche Reichstag* macht die *Krankenversicherung zu einer Pflichtversicherung*.
Das von ihm erlassene Gesetz von 1883 beinhaltete eine verpflichtende Krankenversicherung, eine Pensions- und Invalidenversicherung und eine Unfallversicherung.
Die Finanzierung der Versicherungen erfolgte aus einer Mischung aus Beiträgen durch Arbeitgeber und Arbeitnehmer sowie durch Zuschüsse durch die Regierung.

*1904*: *Otto Nußbaumer* bringt im Physik-Institut der Technischen Universität Graz die *erste drahtlose Übertragung von Musik* zuwege. Er verwendet zu diesem Zweck das "Dachsteinlied", die steirische Landeshymne. 

*1907:* Die* Zweite Haager Friedenskonferenz* mit 44 Teilnehmerstaaten zu Fragen des Kriegsrechts, der Abrüstung und der friedlichen Beilegung internationaler Konflikte beginnt. Sie wird bis zum 18. Oktober dauern. 
Es waren Vertreter aus insgesamt 44 Staaten beteiligt, um eine internationale Rechtsordnung auszuarbeiten und Normen für friedliche Lösungen bei internationalen Streitfällen zu erreichen. Es kam zur Errichtung des Schiedsgerichtshofs in Den Haag. Der heutige *Internationale Gerichtshof* als höchstes Rechtsprechungsorgan baut auf diesem Schiedsgerichtshof auf. 

*1945:* Die von den Nationalsozialisten verbotene *SPD wird in Berlin wieder gegründet*.

*1972:* Ulrike Meinhof und Gerhard Müller von der Rote Armee Fraktion werden in der Wohnung eines Lehrers in Langenhagen verhaftet.

*2001:* Die deutsche Bundes-Stiftung „Erinnerung, Verantwortung und Zukunft“ beginnt mit der Zahlung *finanzieller Entschädigungen für Zwangsarbeit* in der Zeit des Nationalsozialismus.

*2008:* Die *Verfassung der Republik Kosovo* tritt in Kraft, nachdem der neue Staat seine Unabhängigkeit von der Republik Serbien erklärte. Seit dem 17. Februar 2008 ist die Republik Kosovo ein Staat.

*2012:* Die gambische Juristin und frühere Justizministerin *Fatou Bensouda* wird als neue *Chefanklägerin des Internationalen Strafgerichtshofs* vereidigt.

----------


## wein4tler

*1. September:*

Aus meteorologischer Sicht ist am 1. September Herbstanfang auf der nördlichen Erdhalbkugel beziehungsweise Frühlingsbeginn auf der südlichen Erdhalbkugel.

*1449:* In der *Tumuschlacht* besiegen mongolische Truppen eine wesentlich größere Streitmacht der Ming-Dynastie. Der chinesische Kaiser Zhengtong gerät in gegnerische Gefangenschaft. 
Der Kampf wurde von einer mongolischen Vorhut von vielleicht 5.000 Reitern gewonnen. Allerdings war auch Esen, der Mongolenführer, nicht auf einen solchen Sieg und die Gefangennahme des Ming-Kaisers vorbereitet.
Zunächst versuchte Esen, ein Lösegeld für die Freilassung des Kaisers zu erpressen und plante, die wehrlose Ming-Hauptstadt Peking zu überfallen. Wegen des entschiedenen Widerstands des kommandierenden Ming-Offiziers Yu Qian ging sein Plan jedoch nicht auf. Die Forderung Esens wurde mit der Aussage zurückgewiesen, dass das Reich wichtiger als der Kaiser sei, und Zhengtongs Halbbruder Zhu Qiyu wurde als Kaiser bestätigt.
Die Ming zahlten nie ein Lösegeld für die Rückkehr des Kaisers, Esen ließ ihn nach vier Jahren frei, so dass Zhengtong nach Peking zurückkehren und nach dem Tod Zhu Qiyus im Jahr 1457 den Thron wieder besteigen konnte. Esen selbst geriet zunehmend in die Kritik dafür, dass er es versäumte, den Sieg über die Ming auszunutzen, und wurde sechs Jahre nach der Schlacht im Jahr 1455 ermordet.

*1598:* *Boris Godunow* wird zum *russischen Zaren* gekrönt.

*1715:* Mit dem *Tod des französischen Königs Ludwig XIV.* geht die mit 72 Jahren längste Regentschaft eines europäischen Monarchen zu Ende.

*1858:* Die *Einnahme von Đà Nẵng* im Kaiserreich Annam durch französische Truppen ist der *Auftakt zur Eroberung Cochinchinas.*
Bereits 1847 bombardierten französische Kriegsschiffe Tourane (Đà Nẵng) und versenkten die dortige Flotte, um die Freilassung des gefangengenommenen Missionars Dominique Lefèbvre zu erreichen. Dieser war bereits zwei Jahre zuvor in Gefangenschaft geraten, damals hatte die amerikanische USS Constitution einen erfolglosen Befreiungsversuch unternommen.
1857 ließ Kaiser Tự Đức zwei spanische Missionare hinrichten. Da das Französische Kaiserreich aufgrund des Zweiten Opiumkrieges gerade einen Kampfverband in die Region entsandt hatte, nahm man dies als Begründung für eine „Strafexpedition“ gegen Vietnam. 
Unter der Führung von Admiral Rigault de Genouilly fand von 1858 bis 1862 der *Cochinchina-Feldzug* statt. 1859 fiel Gia Định (Saigon) an die Franzosen. Im Friedensschluss von Saigon musste Kaiser Tự Đức 1862 die Abtretung der Stadt und der drei umliegenden Provinzen an Frankreich akzeptieren. 
In weiteren, darauf aufbauenden Verträgen setzten die Franzosen in den folgenden Jahren die Öffnung vietnamesischer Häfen, die freie Navigation auf dem Mekong und dem Roten Fluss, die ungehinderte Missionierung und schließlich die Annexion der verbliebenen drei südlichen Provinzen durch. Das so entstandene Gebiet wurde als Kolonie Cochinchina organisiert. Der kambodschanische König Norodom unterstellte sich kurz darauf ebenfalls der französischen Oberherrschaft.

*1866:* Der Bayerische Landtag billigt den *Friedensvertrag mit Preußen zur Beendigung des Deutschen Krieges*, in dem das Königreich Bayern an der Seite des Kaisertums Österreich um die Vorherrschaft in Deutschland gekämpft hat.

*1939:* Der *Zweite Weltkrieg beginnt um 4.45 Uhr* mit dem Beschuss der Westerplatte bei Danzig durch das deutsche Marine-Schulschiff Schleswig-Holstein und dem Einmarsch deutscher Truppen in Polen auf Hitlers Befehl.

*1939:* Adolf Hitler setzt mit dem *„Euthanasie“-Erlass* die systematische Ermordung von über 100.000 Geisteskranken und Behinderten in Gang.

*1941:* Die Juden im Deutschen Reich werden per Polizeiverordnung gezwungen, den gelben Davidstern („Judenstern“) mit der Aufschrift „Jude“ „sichtbar auf der linken Brustseite des Kleidungsstückes zu tragen“. Die Verordnung tritt am 19. September des gleichen Jahres in Kraft.

*1969:* Der libysche Offizier *Muammar al-Gaddafi* übernimmt per Staatsstreich *die Macht über Libyen*.
Gaddafi war der am längsten regierende Herrscher in Libyen und einer der am längsten herrschenden Machthaber außerhalb von Monarchien überhaupt, sodass etwa 80 Prozent der zum Zeitpunkt seines Todes lebenden Libyer unter seiner Herrschaft geboren wurden. Gaddafi sicherte seinen Machterhalt auch durch ein rentenökonomisches, auf den Exporterlösen von Erdöl und -gas beruhendes Verteilungssystem nach innen ab. Außerdem instrumentalisierte und politisierte er die Stämme, nach dem Prinzip: Teile und herrsche. Im Februar 2011 kam es zu landesweiten Aufständen in Libyen; gegen Ende des Monats verlor Gaddafi die Kontrolle über weite Teile des libyschen Ostens an Rebellen. Am 20. Oktober 2011 wurde Gaddafi getötet.

*1983:* Die *sowjetische Luftwaffe schießt* bei Sachalin eine vom Kurs abgekommene *Boeing 747 der Korean Airlines ab*. Alle 269 Insassen der KAL 007 kommen dabei ums Leben.

*2004:* *Geiselnahme von Beslan*: In einer Mittelschule in Beslan, Nordossetien, Russland, nehmen tschetschenische Terroristen und Terroristinnen hunderte Personen als Geiseln.

*2006:* Die 17. österreichische Tageszeitung mit Namen Österreich startet mit einer Startauflage von 250.000 Stück (an Wochenenden bis zu 600.000 Stück).

*2016:* Deutschland: Pünktlich zu Monatsbeginn gibt es auch im September wieder zahlreiche gesetzliche Neuregelungen. Unter anderem geht es um die Früherkennung bei Kindern, den schrittweisen Untergang der Glühbirne und neue Services bei Konten-Wechsel.

*Früherkennung bei Kindern:* neues gelbes Heft, Neugeborene werden künftig in einem Screening auf Mukoviszidose untersucht. Von Anfang an werden auch die Augen genauer untersucht. Ärzte sollen künftig bei den U-Untersuchungen auch ein Auge auf die Interaktion zwischen Eltern und Kind haben.

*Halogenlampen mit Reflektor verboten*: Zum 1. September werden Halogenlampen mit 230 Volt und gerichtetem Licht (Reflektor) vom Markt genommen. Es dürfen dann nur noch Halogen-12-Volt-Reflektoren verkauft werden, die mindestens 4000 Stunden Lebensdauer haben und im oberen Bereich der Energieeffizienzklasse C oder B liegen. 

*Neue Ausbildungsverordnungen:* Zu Beginn des Ausbildungsjahres 2016 am 1. September gelten überarbeitete Ausbildungsverordnungen. Das Wirtschaftsministerium hat sie gemeinsam mit den Sozialpartnern modernisiert.

*Preisbindung auch für E-Books*: Die gesetzliche Preisbindung ist ab 1. September auch für elektronische Bücher (E-Books) verbindlich. Sie gilt für alle Buchverkäufe in Deutschland, ist also vom Sitz des Händlers unabhängig. Das schützt Bücher auch in elektronischer Form als Kulturgut. 

*Anspruch auf Konten-Wechselhilfe:* Vom 18. September an können Verbraucher schneller und einfacher als bisher zu einer anderen Bank wechseln und so kostengünstigere Alternativen nutzen. Das neue Institut muss die ein- und ausgehenden Überweisungen und Lastschriften des alten Kontos übernehmen.

----------

